# איך לבשר לילד שמוסרים את הכלב...?



## פיית המשאלות25 (8/9/13)

איך לבשר לילד שמוסרים את הכלב...? 
היי לכולם
יש לנו כלבת צין יפני בת שלוש שנים, וגם בת בגיל 4, ככה שהבת שלי מבחינתה הכלבה שלנו איתנו מאז מעולם.
הבעיה היא, שאנחנו נוסעים לשליחות בחו"ל לתקופה ארוכה, למדינה שלא מאפשרת הבאת בעלי חיים מבחוץ. ככה שלמרות הכאב אנחנו נאלצים להיפרד ממנה.
חשוב לי לציין שפרסמתי מודעה וממש העברתי "סינון" את האנשים שהתקשרו, היה חשוב לי לוודא שהיא מגיעה למשפחה טובה שלא יחליטו אחרי יומיים שהם לא רוצים ויזרקו אותה לרחוב.
וכן כמובן שיש גם את יסורי המצפון שלנו...
בכל אופן, מצאתי משפחה טובה והם אמורים להגיע ביום בשעה 17:30. השאלה שלי איך לבשר לבתי על האימוץ,
האם היא צריכה להיות בבית שזה קורה ולומר לה משהו כמו "היא חוזרת לאמא שלה?"
או לדאוג שהיא תיהיה בחוץ? אבל מה לומר לה כשאר היא שואלת איפה היא? אשמח לכל עיצה שתוכלו לתת... ממי שחווה דבר דומה...

תודה


----------



## shaharc1 (8/9/13)

רק לי זה נשמע לא הגיוני 
לטוס למרות שאי אפשר לקחת את הכלב? 
בדרך כלל לא מגיבה על הדברים האלה, אבל זה פשוט ככ כואב! הלב של הכלבה יישבר, הלב של הילדה יישבר, ובכל זאת נוסעים בלעדיה..


----------



## פיית המשאלות25 (8/9/13)

סליחה, אבל לדעתי התגובה שלך לא הגיונית 
אני מעלה כאן שאלה לגיטימית בפורום לגיטימי, זה לא עולם מושלם ואם לך לא יצא לעשות ויתורים כואבים בחיים אני ממש שמחה בשבילך. 
מה היית רוצה שאעשה? לומר לבעלי שיתפטר מהעבודה? או שאולי הוא יסע לבד לשם ל5 שנים? רק כדי שנוכל להישאר בארץ עם הכלב? 
אני מתנצלת אם אני משתלחת דווקא בך ככה אבל כבר הכנתי את עצמי שיהיו "נשמות טובות" שיגרמו לי להרגיש אפילו יותר רע ממה שאני מרגישה עכשיו.


----------



## shaharc1 (8/9/13)

אני מוותרת כל יום. 
אני מוותרת על חופשות, מוותרת על מותרות, מוותרת על המון כדי שהכלבים שלי ימשיכו לחיות איתי. את לא מכירה אותי, ואין לך מושג על כמה ויתרתי ועם מה נאלצתי להתמודד במהלך השנים. 

ולא התכוונתי להיות בתפקיד "הנשמה הטובה", פשוט אמרתי מה שאני מרגישה.. אני אתקן - *בעיני* זה לא הגיוני. מן הסתם מה שלא הגיוני בעיני, כן הגיוני בעיני אנשים אחרים.


----------



## גניפר14 (8/9/13)

גם בעיני לא הגיוני. 
זה כמו להשאיר את הילד בארץ.
מבחינת הכלבה הם ההורים שלה.
ואם הם מוותרים עליה היא תהיה עצובה כי הוריה נטשו אותה


----------



## DogsPCI (8/9/13)

ההגיון שלי אתכן לחלוטין!


----------



## sunrize1 (8/9/13)

מצטרפת


----------



## sunrize1 (9/9/13)

כלב לתמיד


----------



## אין כמוני יש לי פוני (9/9/13)

מודעה מקסימה! 
לא יודעת מי-מה-מו, אבל כדאי להדפיס פוסטרים גדולים ולשלוח לכל הכלביות וההסגרים בארץ, שיתלו בכניסה, על הכלובים, ומול הספסלים בחדרי ההמתנה.


----------



## goolo123 (8/9/13)

גם אנחנו ויתרנו על עבודה בחו"ל כי לא היינו 
מוכנים לוותר על הכלב..האם על הילדה שלך היית מוותרת למען עבודה?למה הכלבה בתחתית סולם העדיפות אצלך וזה נראה לך בסדר..?יש אנשים שלא מוותרים על כלב למען עבודה וזה לא נראה בסדר.הכל עניין של ערכים ואיך אתה תופס את הכלב.
ולגבי הבית שמצאת לכלבה..
למצוא בית טוב ומחוייב דורש ניסיון רב שלרוב האנשים שלא עוסקים בזה ביום יום אין.
אז בקצרה אומר שאני מקווה שאת מוסרת אותה מעוקרת, מחוסנת ומשובבת.חובה ..פשוט חובה לקחת "סל אימוץ" של 500 ש"ח כי בארץ מה שבא בחינם הולך בחינם.
חובה להחתים על הסכם אימוץ שבו רשום שאם משהו לא מסתדר הכלבה חוזרת אליכם ואסור להם להעבירה לגורם שלישי.
רוב הכלבים שמתגלגליפ לכלביות אלו כלבים שבעליהם מסר למישהו שמסר למישהו..ובסוף הגיעו לכלבייה וגמרו בשקית שחורה.
אם את מוסרת לבית עם חצר, חשוב לבדוק פיזית שהחצר מגודרת היטב ולא ניתן צאת ממנה, שיש שער נינעל שלא ניתן לפתוח מבחוץ.לתשאל אנשים ולבדוק מה הרקע שלהם עם כלבים..אם כלבים אבדו/נימסרו לא למסור להם.וכמובן אם זה בית עם חצר לוודא שהכלב לא יחיה בחוץ..שלא יקשרו אותו.
זה על קצה המזלג.


----------



## פיית המשאלות25 (8/9/13)

תודה על הטיפים 
כמובן שהיא מעוקרת ועם שבב, אבל הרעיון של הסכם שאם הם לא ירצו אותה יחזירו אותה אילנו- לא חשבתי על זה, אבל זה בהחלט מצויין וגם ירגיע אותנו . לפחות בחודשיים הקרובים אנחנו עד כאן, ואח"כ אני מאמינה שאוכל לבקש טובה ממשהו מהמשפחה


----------



## yaelofer (9/9/13)

התשובות שלך עפות ברוח. 
הכל ירגיע אותך העיקר שהכלבה לא תהיה אצלכם, גם אם מציעים לך לחתום על הסכם שאת לא יכולה/לא רוצה לעמוד בו. איך בדיוק נראה לך טוב הרעיון של "הסכם שאם הם לא ירצו אותה יחזירו אותה אילנו"? הרי את נוסעת לחו"ל לגור במקום שלא מרשים בו כלבים, אז מה בדיוק מצויין אם יחזירו אליכם את הכלבה? הרי אם היית יכולה לקחת אותה היית לוקחת אותה מלכתחילה ולא מחפשת לה בית. ואם מישהו יאמץ אותה עכשיו ופתאום עוד 3 חודשים ירצה להחזיר אותה (כי הוא אלרגי, כי חברה שלו שונאת כלבים, כי אשתו נכנסה להריון, כי הוא גם נוסע לחו"ל ולא יכול לקחת את הכלבה)?
ואם את מאמינה שאח"כ תוכלי לבקש טובה ממישהו מהמשפחה, למה את לא מבקשת את הטובה הזו עכשיו? חוץ מזה, שתעזבי אמונות. מאמונות לא הולכים למכולת. כשמדברים על פתרון לילד/כלב צריך משהו פרקטי ולא אמונות באויר.


----------



## FashionKitty (11/9/13)

אני לא מבינה למה ההשתלחות 
היא כתבה בפירוש. ולמה לא לבקש את "הטובה" מעכשיו?
וואלה, כי לבקש מבני משפחה קרובים לעזור למצו בית כי המשפחה לא הסתדרה, זה הרבה יותר שונה מלבקש שיגדלו כלב במשך 5 שנים. 

נשמע שמדובר במישהי מאוד רצינית שהעבירה באמת סינון קשה. 

אני מאוד פנאטתית לגבי החיות שלי. ולגבי חיות שברחוב. ושל אחרים. גם אני מאמינה שכלב זה לא "לבינתיים" וכלב זה מחוייבות לכל החיים, אבל יש מקרים קיצוניים. וצריך לדעת גם להכיל את זה. זה לא כלב שנזרק לרחוב, זו לא מודעה של מישהי בפורום שמחפשת בית בכל מחיר ובעיקר בונה על הנשמות הטובות פה שרחמיהם יכמרו ויעזרו לה למצוא בית לכלב. 

די. זה לא הוגן. גם בפורום חתולים. לפעמים יש עליהום שבא לי לצרוח. די כבר. זה רק מרחיק אנשים וגורם ליותר נזקים בטווח הארוך.


----------



## pandidi (8/9/13)

מזל שמותר להכניס לשם ילדים. 
ולידיעתך- זאת שהגבת לה- מוותרת המון בשביל הכלבים שלה. אצלה למשל הם חלק מהמשפחה לכל דבר.
אבל נו, כל כלב והמזל שלו.


----------



## נילי זואי (9/9/13)

מצטרפת להיגיון של הפורום 
בכל החלטה משפחתית הכלבים והחתולים הם חלק בלתי נפרד, שווה ולפעמים בעדיפות על השאר ולעיתים אפילו למורת רוחם של מי מבני הבית.


----------



## יוספה 51 (8/9/13)

זו בעיה מאד גדולה. אני חושבת שהייתי 
מסבירה לילדה בשפה פשוטה את האמת. אחרת, היא תגדל קצת ותבין ששיקרתם וזה יהיה משבר אמון. חשוב שהיא תראה את המאמצים שעשיתם כדי לנסות להתמודד עם מציאת המשפחה המתאימה, להסביר את העובדות הלא פשוטות של הבחירות בחיים, ולקבל שהיא בהתחלה גם תכעס עליכם וגם תאבד קצת בטחון, זה טבעי. אחרת, תוכלו לספר סיפורים אבל הסיכון שהיא תבין זאת פעם ואז 'תתחשבן' פחות מוצלח.


----------



## פיית המשאלות25 (8/9/13)

תודה על הטיפ 
אולי הכי כדאי לספר לה את האמת
הבעיה היא שגם ככה קשה לנו לנתק אותה מהמשפחה המורחבת, ועוד מהכלבה... עוד לא ספרנו לה על הנסיעה המתכוננת. 
באמת שניסינו הכל, אבל לצערי זה פשוט לא אפשרי להביא אותה איתנו. חבל שיש כאלו מדינות שלא מבינות את המשמעות של בעל חיים


----------



## ליאת59 (8/9/13)

איזו מדינה?


----------



## Rorschach inkblot (9/9/13)

מצטרפת לעצתה של יוספה 
אני מאוד בעד לספר את האמת ולענות על שאלות הילדה, באם יהיו לה כאלה.
לעניות דעתי אין צורך להכביר בפרטים, אך בוודאי שלא להמציא סיפורים.
כילדה, החתולה שלנו המליטה גורים שיום אחד נעלמו. אבי אמר לי שהם עברו לגור בנוה-חתול.
כשגדלתי מעט והבנתי שאין כזה דבר "נוה-חתול", היה לי משבר אמון גדול.
עד היום אני זוכרת לו את זה, וכבר עברו מאז 30 שנה.
שיהיה בהצלחה עם המעבר.


----------



## djinnie (8/9/13)

If your daughter is very fond of the dog, I'm 
afraid that there is no "right" way to tell her, she will suffer. And she will remember the pain. Separation from a loved one, human or not, is a trauma that can last for life. I can tell you from personal experience: over 50 years later, I can still feel the pain I felt as a child, about the age of your daughter.


----------



## falou (8/9/13)

זו שאלה לפורום ילדים או הורים, לא לפורום... 
...כלבים. מטבע העניין, כאן יש אנשים שלא מוסרים את הכלבים שלהם...


----------



## falou (8/9/13)

נ.ב. וזה בסדר גמור למסור את הכלבה בנסיבות 
לאנשים נורמטיבים יש אכן דברים יותר מרכזיים בחיים מגידול כלבים.


----------



## shaharc1 (8/9/13)

שמחה להיות לא נורמטיבית.


----------



## djinnie (8/9/13)

More important matters like 
loyalty, responsibility to another, love? Matters to teach the children, like one needs sometimes to choose between career and the feelings of their child, their ageing parents - or even their dog's?

Indeed, one may have more important matters in their lives than raising a dog. But no one is forced to raise a dog. However, the moment one takes the responsibility for a dog, one is supposed to be able to stay loyal to the critter who is loyal to them, loves them and is dependent on them, for as long as it lives.


----------



## Luring Monkey (11/9/13)




----------



## My Allegro (8/9/13)

אנשים נורמטיביים מתייחסים באחריות 
לנפש התלויה בהם. אינם מוסרים אותה כשלא נוח להם. נורמטיבי מאוד להתנער מיצור חי התלוי בך כזה לא ממש משתלב ב"דברים המרכזיים". זה אופורטוניזם ואגואיזם דוחה, לא נורמטיביות לנהוג כך.


----------



## פיית המשאלות25 (8/9/13)

כנראה שלא באמת קראת את מה שכתבתי, 
נדלקת מהכותרת ויאללה,  להתקפה!
מציעה לך לקרוא שוב את מה שכתבתי.


----------



## ToFLY (8/9/13)

היא הגיבה ל-falou, לא לך....


----------



## My Allegro (9/9/13)

FR צודקת, התגובה היא לfalou 
אם תשימי לב למה שכתב, זו פשוט פרובוקציה לשמה, לקרוא לאנשים מסורים לא נורמטיביים. לגופו של עניין, חשוב שבדקתם בקפדנות את המועמדים לאימוץ, אם כי אי אפשר לדעת בוודאות. נוסף לכך, גם אם הבית שמצאתם הוא טוב, לכלבה יהיה קשה להסתגל לאנשים חדשים. הילדה תעבור משבר נוסף למעבר לחו"ל, שגם הוא קשה מאוד כשלעצמו. לא ציינת בת כמה היא. אולי יקל עליה להיות בקשר עם המאמצים: שישלחו לכם תמונות שלה, וכך גם תדעו מה מצבה.


----------



## My Allegro (9/9/13)

התכוונת ל-tofly 
עכשיו ראיתי שכתבת שהילדה בת 4. היא קטנה מאוד, ואולי יהיה לה קל יותר בשל כך. שוב, מציעה לשמור על קשר עם המאמצים, לטובת כולם.


----------



## falou (8/9/13)

למסור כלב לבית טוב, זה לא נוגד את האחריות 
זה תואם אותה.
אגואיזם זה לדבוק בכלב, על חשבון עתידה הכלכלי של המשפחה. לא מקריבים את עתיד הילדים בשביל תחביב (לגדל כלב).


----------



## djinnie (8/9/13)

What about the child's feelings? Are 
they worth a sacrifice, or at least some consideration?

I understand that most of the dog owners would not change their plans for the sake of their dog. The dog cannot even tell its view of being disposed of, as if it were an inanimate object. But what about the child? A 4 years old child is a person, with feelings - even if, like the dog, not always articulate enough or able to understand when it is hurt "for its own good".

I rememeber some time ago someone told in this forum about how her parents gave away her beloved cat because they bought new furniture and didn't want it scratched by the cat. The cat was given to a good home, but - silly animal! - she didn't appreciate this and she died of a broken heart. The girl grew up with the pain of the separation and never forgave her parents for it.


----------



## falou (8/9/13)

The child's feelings are not sacrificed 
We do not (or should not) manage the family life with the main objective of preventing children from experiencing emotional pain at any cost. On the contrary. In the effort to prepare a child for life, we let them experience what is part of life - emotional pain.
Otherwise, the best thing is to avoid raising animals altogether, as we all know - *they die* - and that is a real tragedy for a child (after going throw this three times with my own child, I know).

A 4 year old child is a person, subject to the decisions made by his parents, who, as adults, have (hopefully) a better long term understanding of what is more important for the child's future. With all do respect to the life experience of owning a dog, the long term financial welfare of the family, the well being of his parents in their professional lives, are by far more important to the child's well being.

Now, the dog is NOT "disposed" off. Using this term is a cleat demagogic expression. The dog is being handed to another HOME, to be raised properly and have ANOTHER family. The cat example is another demagogic remark, as it is not at all similar to what we are discussing here. A four year old will have a faint memory of the dog, if at all.


----------



## djinnie (9/9/13)

Yes, pets die. So do parents, sometimes. And 
it's very traumatic when it happens, indeed. But not at all the same as causing deliberately the separation. Even a little child can understand the difference between death which is inevitable and a parent's decision to separate the child from a critter the child loves, a decision that could be prevented, if the parent would only care about how the child and that critter feel.

But the almighty parent knows best. And s/he doesn't care. S/he thinks, like you, that the child will forget and forgive. Perhaps the child will. And perhaps the child will not. If the child has a good and unforgiving memory, the child is not likely to buy the excuse that it was done in order to prepare the child for life. The child is likely to guess that it was done for the moral equivalent of the new furniture. 

When we adopted Bonnie, my youngest niece was 10. She asked my mother if she loved Bonnie. My mother said yes, she loved her. My niece then asked: "Would you give her away?" My mother replied, "Of course not!". My niece asked: "What if someone offered you 100 shekels for her, would you give her away?" My mother said "No, I wouldn't". Then my niece asked, "What if they offered a million $?" My mother replied, honestly "Well, then I might consider it".

At this, my niece replied, with her eyes full of tears: "What? Then you'd give me away, too, for a million $?!"

In other words, if it's a matter of price, if a living being whom you love can be sold for the right price, what is the moral lesson taught here?


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

Parents death is unaviodable 
The death of a pet is. But not remotely as much.

For a child of four, the parents' decision cannot be prevented. He cannot understand the difference, the same way he cannot understand the ANYTHING from the parents' decision making and rational. A child of four still lives in a world that he believes that revolves around him.

Once again you, conveniently, ignore the fact the dog is not treated like furniture. The family looks for a proper home for it, which is not only legal, but also morally acceptable. ANd the child, has it been older, would have learned you do not revolve the centre of your life around the family pet. 

The million dollar story is also a demagogic fiction story. It's not relevant to real life.


----------



## djinnie (9/9/13)

The death of a pet is avoidable if 
when your child is born, you do not adopt a pet. Or if you get rid of the existing pet.

Similarly, you can spare the child the grief for a dying grandparent if you don't allow the grandparents any interaction with the child, from the moment the child is born.

But if you want your child to experience the interaction with all the living beings that are not indispensible to life, but certainly enriching and exerting a positive effect on the child, you have to take the risk that they will die, at some point in time.

On the other hand, the parent's decision to move to greener pastures is something that can be as final as death, but unlike death could be prevented, if the parent would think it worth the trouble.

If you think that a 4 years old cannot understand when the parents act in an arbritrary, selfish manner, you probably don't much listen to the 4 years old's unspoken thoughts. I suppose that most parents don't. A child's thoughts and feelings are very much like a dog's: irrelevant, when weighed against the parent's desires.

I didn't say that the dog is treated like furniture; I said that it is treated as LESS than furniture - a worthless object, that can be disposed of, when the hobby is no longer enjoyable.

The million dollar story is entirely true, but you're free to believe whatever floats your boat. The little girl is now a 30 years old woman, married and raising two children and a dog, one of the children severely disabled. Both she and her husband are working full time. None of them ever thought of getting rid of the dog.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

The million dollar story is not REAL 
Life does not present us with such simplified choices. That why it is not relevant.

For a four year old, life is arbitrary. Children learn to recite grownups reasoning, to make generalizations and sense of the world. The child will be told the dog could not have gone with them, and that it will be given to a new home, where it is happy. 

Really for the last time, the dog is not disposed of, it is given to another proper home.


----------



## djinnie (9/9/13)

The point of the story is not if one would 
offer a million dollars for a dog, in real life; I posted it because it illustrates a child's understanding about giving away a living being one loves. You can give away the dog for a job abroad, not for a million dollars, for the child doesn't make a difference.

The person who started the thread found a good home for their dog, so for her the problem was solved. 

Just one tiny detail was left: how to tell the child. 

Had she felt, like you say, that it was enough to tell the child that "the dog could not have gone with them, and that it will be given to a new home, where it is happy", she wouldn't have come here for advice. I'm sure that she feels it's not all fine and dandy, that the little girl might feel that something is wrong with giving away (to a good home, of course!) a member of the family. 

Or maybe the little girl will learn that living beings can be left behind (to a good home, where they are happy) and apply this to her own parents, when the time comes, when they will be old and needy and helpless.


----------



## My Allegro (9/9/13)

מה שחשוב הוא חומרנות? 
איזה סדר עדיפות מוזר. כאילו מדובר באנשים שהסובלים ממחסור, הרי כאן מדובר בעלייה ברמת חיים, האם זה מצדיק פגיעה בבעל חיים ובילד? לידיעתך, מה שייוותר לילד הוא לא זיכרון עמום, אלא כאב גדול, המלווה במשבר אמון בהוריו הנפלאים, היודעים היטב מה טוב בשביל המשפחה: לא אהבה, נאמנות  וחום, אלא רווחה חומרית. בתי הייתה בת 4+ כשסבתה נפטרה. האם אתה חושב שהיא בקושי זוכרת אותה? מה פתאום, היא מדברת עליה הרבה פעמים בגעגועים. כל שכן כשמדובר בבן בית לכל דבר, החיים אתו.


----------



## KallaGLP (8/9/13)

אך האם את באמת לא חושבת 
שיש הבדל בין החלפת רהיט או סתם טיול בחו"ל לבין צעד המשפיע על כל החיים העתידיים של האדם?


----------



## pandidi (8/9/13)

משפיע על כל החיים? ממש לא. 
בסך הכל נשמע כמו רילוקיישן רגיל. לא טיסה לניתוח מציל חיים.


----------



## KallaGLP (9/9/13)

אולי זה רילוקיישן רגיל ואולי לא. 
אין לי מושג.


----------



## pandidi (9/9/13)

וגם לא אכפת לי. אני מסתכלת על השורה התחתונה. 
מי נדפק? הכלב. זהו. מצידי שיטוס לחלל. אותי מעניין שהכלב לא יפגע.


----------



## sivi1964 (9/9/13)

מצטערת להסכים שוב עם כל מילה.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

השורה התחתונה של מי? 
שלך?!
כל מה שאת שוקלת ורואה - זה כלב.
ואפילו לא הכלב שלך.

לרב בני האדם יש עוד שיקולים בחיים מלבד הכלב, והרבה יותר חשובים.
לכלב יימצאו בית אחר, והוא יהיה בסדר גמור.


----------



## pandidi (9/9/13)

לא, שלך. אני כותבת מהניק שלי את השורה התחתונה 
שלך. ברור, לא?

וכן, בפורום כלבים זה מה שאני רואה.  קטע שכזה.


----------



## עמית184 (9/9/13)

בדרך כלל השיקול (או המניע) ברילוקיישן הוא 
שיקול כספי, כלכלי או של קידום מהיר יותר בעבודה (על אף שגם בלי רילוקיישן אפשר שיהיה קידום).

אני לא רואה כיצד אף אחד מהשלושה שיקולים הללו גוברים על ערך המסירות כלפי בעל חי שתלוי בך בחייו.

אני אפילו לא רואה כיצד אף אחד מהשלושה שיקולים הללו גוברים על הערכים שאותם אני שואף להעניק לילדי ועל הדוגמה המוסרית שאני חפץ לתת לו או להם.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

די. מספיק עם השטות הזו "תלוי בך" 
הם יימצאו לו בית, והוא יטופל בביתו החדש, ולא יהיה יותר תלוי בהם.

עבודה זה לא רק כסף, זו גם הגשמה עצמית. יותר הגשמה עצמית מלטפל בכלב.
כסף זה לא רק מותרות. כסף זה גם בריאות וחינוך ואיכות חיים, לכל בני המשפחה.

הם בחרו לוותר על הכלב ולא על כל הדברים הללו. בחירה סבירה, וכל זמן שהם יימצאו בית ראוי לכלב, לא רק חוקית, גם לגיטימית מבחינה מוסרית.


----------



## עמית184 (9/9/13)

מדוע זו "שטות"? 
ומי מבטיח שהבית שאליו הם ימסרו הוא אכן בית ראוי שגם יחזיק בכלב עד סוף ימיו? בכל תנאי? הלא אם הם עצמם לא היו מוכנים להתחייב לכלב ולהמשיך להחזיקו בכל תנאי, או לפחות כל עוד ה"תחביב" שלהם (כהגדרתך) מתאפשר, אז מי מבטיחם שגם הבית שאליו מוסרים יהיה ראוי ומסור דיו ל"תחביב" החדש?

מחר זה יהיה מעבר דירה, הולדת ילד, נישואין או גירושין.

אימצת כלב? כן, הוא תלוי בך. אימצת כלב? כן, אתה מחוייב לו. בעיניך זו "שטות" כפי שבעיניך גידול כלבים זה כולה "תחביב" לשעות הפנאי ולא יותר.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

אף אחד לא יכול להבטיח כלום 
מי יכול להבטיח שהבית הקיים לא יתמוטט כלכלית?
שההורים לא ייתגרשו, כי אחד מהם לא מסופק בחייו המקצועיים, כי לא נסעו לחו"ל?

מי יודע מה יילד יום?

את הפסקה אחרונה אתה הוספת, לא אני אמרתי.


----------



## ליאת59 (9/9/13)

תיאוריה מעניינת 
התאוריה שלך לפיה זה בסדר להעדיף נסיבות חיים שונות או אי נוחות זמנית על פני חייו של הכלב יכולה לעבוד מצוין, כל עוד רק בודדים באוכלוסיה חושבים כמוך. אם כולם יחשבו כמוך- מי בדיוק יישאר לאסוף את כל הכלבים של כולם בכל פעם שיצוץ תירוץ חדש? למה זה בסדר שהם זורקים את הכלב שלהם אבל אתה מצפה ממשפחה אחרת "טובה" לאסוף אותו לטפל בו?

וההודעה שלך בדיוק מוכיחה שאתה פשוט לא מבין מה זה לאמץ כלב. בית יתמוטט כלכלית? משאירים את הכלב. גירושים? משאירים את הכלב. אתה מצליח להבין מה אני אומרת פה?


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

הרב חושבים כמוני 
אז מה, נגיד לכל אלה שחושבים כמוני שלא ייקחו כלב?
אז מי ייקח?!

אני מבין טוב מאוד מה זה לאמץ, עשיתי את זה מספיק פעמים.


----------



## ליאת59 (9/9/13)

נכון 
ובדיוק בגלל זה המכלאות עמוסות כלבים לעייפה וכלבים בריאים מומתים באלפיהם ועוברים התעללות והזנחה יום יומית....

לאמץ זה החלק הקל. לדאוג לכלב שלך ולהעדיף אותו במצב של אי נוחות זמנית- זה החלק הקשה. ואגב שים לב שפותחת השרשור סירבה לגלות את המדינה העלומה שאינה מרשה הכנסת כלבים לתחומה. לא מדובר פה בסיבה אמיתית, למקרה שעדיין לא הבנת את זה.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

המכלאות מלאות כלבים מסיבה אחרת לגמרי 
כבר עשיתי פעם את החשבון.
יש, במינימום, 50 אלף כלבים שמומתים כל שנה.
כלבים רשומים חדשים, אין יותר מ-10 אלף.

זה עניין מתמטי פשוט, אין מספיק בתים לכסות את כל ההרבעה המשתוללת הזו.


----------



## עמית184 (9/9/13)

לגבי הפסקה האחרונה - ציטוט מילותיך שלך: 
"לא מקריבים את עתיד הילדים בשביל תחביב (לגדל כלב)".

זה מהות ההבדל בינך לבין שאר הכותבים פה - אתה תופס את גידול הכלב כ"תחביב", תחביב לשעות הפנאי, תחביב כל עוד הוא אינו מתנגש עם הדברים ה"אמיתיים" בחיים (כסף, שכר, קידום בעבודה, מעבר דירה, נישואין, גירושין, ילדים), תחביב, כמו איסוף בולים, כמו גינון, כמו תשבצים.

האחרים פה רואים את הכלב כבן משפחה, לא כ"תחביב".


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

אני לא כתבתי "לשעות הפנאי" 
ואני לא כתבתי שבעלים לא מחוייב לכלב.
למצוא לו בית אחר לגמרי נופל בתוך גבולות המחוייבות.


----------



## Luring Monkey (11/9/13)

ולצערי הוא צודק בקשר לזה שרוב האנשים חושבים כמוהו. לכן רואים כל כך הרבה מקרים של הזנחה של כלבים, כלבים שקשורים כל היום בחצר, כלבים עזובים וכו׳. רוב האנשים רואים בכלב כמשהו לבדר את הילד, בלי להבין שיש לכלב רגשות של אהבה ונאמנות בדיוק כמו לכל בן משפחה אחר (אם לא יותר). 
וזה עצוב, עצוב, עצוב.


----------



## fi0na24 (9/9/13)

גם הם היו המשפחה המעולה שהתחייבה לכלב 
לכל חייו...
ועובדה, הם בחרו ללכת בדרך ה"קלה" ולזרוק כשקשה (כן, גם למסור לבית אחר זה לזרוק, מבחינת הכלב אין הבדל).
אז מי יכול להבטיח שהמשפחה הבאה לא תהיה כזו....


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

מבחינת הכלב אין הבדל... 
אם הוא בכלוב בעמותה, ברחוב או בבית אחר.
טיעון מעניין...


----------



## ira87 (11/9/13)

מכבסת מילים ועוד כמה מילים לפותחת ההודעה 
"עבודה זה לא רק כסף, זו גם הגשמה עצמית. יותר הגשמה עצמית מלטפל בכלב.
כסף זה לא רק מותרות. כסף זה גם בריאות וחינוך ואיכות חיים, לכל בני המשפחה."

ציטוט שלקוח מההודעה שלך - אם זה לא אופורטוניזם, אז איך אתה קורה לזה? טוב לב טהור? ממש נפש טהורה! 

אני כבר לא מדברת על ההיבטים של הגיל הרך - איזה מסר מעבירים ההורים לילדה? ועוד להסתיר ממנה את הדבר הזה? דבר אשר עלול ליצור קרע ואף משבר בקשרי האמון שבין הילדה לבין ההורים, שר המבוסס על האשמה. ואם אתה חושב שילד בן 4 לא מבין כלום מבחינה רגשית אתה טועה ובגדול . ילד כבר מגיל כזה חשוף לטראומות ומפנים את שקורה מסביבו.

תפקיד ההורים בכל גיל, על אחת כמה וכמה שבגיל הזה - להוות עבור הילדים מסגרת structure ומודל modeling ואין כאן לא זה ולא שני לו. ואם יש אז כנראה פספסתי, הילדה אינה מודעת למסירה, אינה מודעת לנסיעה וצר לי עליה.

אלייך, פותחת ההודעה הראשית - הייתי מציעה קודם כל לקבל יעות לגבי הבת שלך ולגבי ההתנהלות שלכם איתה. לא ממקום מתנשא אלא ממקום של מזעור נזקים. 

על הכלבה אני מצטערת אלף אלפי פעמים אבל כנראה שהגיעה למשפחה שלא ראויה לה שמוותרת עליה בעוון אופורטוניזם והגשמה עצמית. 

מקווה שזה לא יהיה סופה של כלבתך


----------



## fi0na24 (9/9/13)

ברור שלא הכלב שלה, אלא הכלב שהיא תצטרך 
אח"כ למצוא לו בית כשיגיע לעמותה / הסגר


----------



## djinnie (9/9/13)

For a child, it's something that the parents 
decide to do, while disregarding the feelings of the child and the dog. The parents are not forced to do it, it's what they choose to do. New furniture or a tempting job abroad are the price for the critter being removed from the family. It is very simple, and the message the child receives is "My dog and I are not important enough to be worth this sofa or this job".


----------



## KallaGLP (9/9/13)

נכון, אבל החיים קצת יותר מורכבים מזה. 
אני לא מסכימה שאין הבדל בין קניית ספה חדשה דווקא כזאת ולא אחרת לבין משהו שבפוטנציה משפיע על כל מצבו העתידי הכלכלי, המקצועי של האדם ומשפחתו, ואולי אף על המימוש העצמי בחייו. ואני מאמינה שילדים נאלצים להתמודד עד דברים כאלה, ואף גרועים מהם, כבר מגיל קטן. נכון, אני בעד לחסוך זאת מהם, אם ניתן. אך כשמדובר בעתידה של משפחה שלמה, בפרשת דרכים חשובה בחיים, לדעתי העניין מורכב הרבה יותר. אני נגד ראייה פשטנית של המצב ומסכימה עם השאלות בסגנון ש-falou שואל: ומה אם הם היו מחליטים להישאר ואז אבא היה מרגיש תסכול וחוסר מימוש ובעקבות זה המשפחה הייתה מתפרקת? זה היה טוב לילדה? מה אם בעקבות זה שהיו נשארים המצב הכלכלי היה מורע או האב היה מאבד את עבודתו? זה היה עדיף לילדה? וכו'... הבעיה היא שאנחנו לא מכירים את המשפחה ואת נסיבות חייה, לא יודעים מה הרקע למעבר ומה הדינמיקה בתוך המשפחה, ולכן אני נגד שיפוט נחרץ וקביעה לאחרים, שאני לא מכירה, בודאות נחרצת, מה נכון עליהם לעשות. החובה שלהם היא לדאוג לכך שלכלב יימצא בית טוב, ואני מקווה שאת זה הם עושים. לא אידיאלי, נכון, אך יש כל כך הרבה מצבים לא אידיאליים ואילוצים בחיים, שזה לא מפתיע.


----------



## djinnie (9/9/13)

Maybe it's what I experienced as a 
little girl, when my parents decided for me without considering the fact that my feelings mattered, that I was utterly unhappy with their choice. As a 4 years old, I was unable to explain what made me so unhappy, but I *was* unhappy, and I still blame my parents for not being able to see that, at the time.

Maybe other children have no problem in dealing with separation, maybe in homes where the dog is just a "hobby", a nice way to pass the time and when it doesn't fit in the family life anymore the dog can be given away - to a good home, of course! - maybe in such homes the 4 years old would forget the dog in a week. There was a word for this: transience. Why be emotionally bound to a critter that comes into and out of your life so easily? Parents move to a new country, the dog, the grandparents, the childhood friends are left behind. The child has to get used to it, and the resilient ones get used, and learn the lesson: nothing is permanent, nothing is worth to become too important to you; living beings, like things, are replaceable.

And if the child doesn't get used to this convenient outlook, the child carries for the rest of his or her life the bitter taste of the parents' lack of understanding.


----------



## KallaGLP (9/9/13)

ראשית, לא אמרתי שלילדה הזאת 
או לילדים בכלל מצב כזה קל ולא גורם למשבר לטווח ארוך או קצר (אני מניחה שזה אינדיבידואלי). אבל את כבר הכנסת כאן משתנים נוספים למשוואה הזאת, ודיברת על משפחה המורחבת, חברים וכו'. מכאן שגם אם ייקחו את הכלב (ואני בעד שייקחו את הכלב, כמובן), אזי בכל זאת השינוי יהיה עצום ועלול לגרום למשבר, כי היא תמצא את עצמה במקום זר ולא מוכר וכל האנשים האלה בטוח יישארו מאחור. השאלה היא אם בעצם משתמע מדברייך שלהורים בכלל אסור לעבור למדינה אחרת (ואולי אפילו לעיר מרוחקת), אלא במקרים ממש קיצוניים של סכנת חיים כל עוד עלול להיגרם משבר לילד. אותי, למשל, הוציאו מרוסיה (ששם, אגב, לא היה לי בכלל רע בתור ילדה, אפילו היה לי טוב מאוד וגם להורים שלי לא היה רע שם) והביאו אותי לכאן. היו לי קרובים וחברים שנשארו מאחור. התגעגעתי, בכיתי תקופה מסוימת, עם חלק שמרתי על קשר ועם חלק לא, אך בסופו של דבר התאוששתי ומצאתי לי חיים חדשים וחברים חדשים, וכיום אני מודה להוריי שעשו את המעבר הזה כל עוד הייתי ילדה וזה היה לי יותר קל מאשר אילו הייתי צריכה לעשות זאת בגיל מבוגר, כשצריך לעזוב עבודה ואולי מחויבויות נוספות ולהתחיל מאפס אחרי שכבר צברתי כל כך הרבה חוויות חיים במקום מסוים. רוב הילדים בסופו של דבר שורדים ומתגברים גם אם זה קשה מאוד. לצפות מההורים לנהל חיים סטטיים במשך שנים רק כי לילד עלול להיות משבר זה לגמרי מוגזם לטעמי.


----------



## djinnie (10/9/13)

Moving from one country to another is not 
simple, and - as one who initiated such a move - I know too well what it entails. In my case, I had no pets at the time, but it cost me two years of my life until my mother finally accepted to come to Israel with us, and without her I was not willing to leave.

So yes, the feelings of the others, humans or non-humans, are a factor to consider. If I had a dog, I wouldn't have left it behind. I had a couple of friends who emigrated to Germany together with their two dogs. In a time when leaving Romania allowed you to take with you 70 kg of your possessions and things worth about 15,000 shekels, taking the dogs with you was not a simple matter- yet they did it.

When I was in the absorption center immediately after arriving to Israel, there was a family from the former USSR who had brought along their dog, a GSD. As new immigrants without work, we all weren't exactly excessively wealthy, so we used to joke that Edward (the dog's owner) probably goes hungry while the dog eats his meals.

In what children are concerned, their feelings are often disregarded based on such obtuse suppositions as "they will forget in a week". This is utterly not true. The separation from a critter that has always been part of the immediate family might be even more difficult than the separation from a human whom the child doesn't see every day. The child might not show its distress, but it doesn't mean that it doesn't exist.

Older children not only may strongly disagree with the parents' decision to move to another country, they can also retaliate. A friend of mine returned to Israel after living many years abroad. Her girls were in their early teenage years, at the time, and were very much against the move. The parents told them that this is their decisions, and that the kids have to obey. The girls refused to speak Hebrew, though they went to school in Israel, finished high school, went to university, got their degrees - all that, without ever uttering a word in Hebrew. They refused to go to the army and the eldest refused to settle in Israel. She got married to an Israeli and they both live abroad.


----------



## KallaGLP (10/9/13)

נכון, זה לא פשוט, 
אבל אנשים עושים זאת כל הזמן. החיים הם דינמיים. נכון, תמיד יהיה מיעוט שלא יסתגל אף פעם, ואז, כמו הבת הזאת, כשהיא גדלה, היא בוחרת לה מקום אחר לחיות בו. אבל אי אפשר לחיות את החיים בלי לקחת סיכונים, בלי שינוי אין גם התקדמות. רוב האנשים שהובאו לארץ (אני מניחה שגם למקומות אחרים, אך לא בדקתי) בגיל הילדות הסתגלו היטב ובנו חיים לעצמם. אף על פי שאני דוברת וקוראת רוסית, מבחינתי עברית היא שפת האם שלי, אני מחשיבה את עצמי לישראלית. וכך גם חבריי הרבים שעלו בגילי פלוס מינוס. אפילו לבקר ברוסיה אין לי חשק מיוחד אף על פי שיש לי זיכרונות ילדות יפים משם. 
ברור שאם יש אפשרות כלשהי להביא את הכלב אני בעד. לנו לא היו בעלי חיים באותה תקופה, אך לו היו - אי רוצה להאמין שהוריי היו מביאים אותם. אבל ברגע שנכנסו למשוואה גם המשפחה המורחבת והחברים, אנחנו כבר עברנו מהתחום הצר של הכלב לתחום הרבה יותר רחב, של שינויים בחיים באופן כללי. לדעתי מי שפוחד משינויים ומלקיחת סיכויים - יפסיד הרבה בחיים. יש אנשים מסויימים שהאופי שלהם הוא כזה שהם לא אוהבים שינויים ומעדיפים לחיות כל חייהם באותו מקום, לעבוד באותה עבודה וכו', ומבחינתם שינוי הוא קללה, אך הם לדעתי מיעוט. רוב האנשים בעולם שואפים לשיפור מצבם, ולשם כך לעיתים קרובות יש צורך בשינויים מפליגים בחיים, והם מתמודדים עם זה למרות הקשיים.


----------



## My Allegro (10/9/13)

אין מדובר כאן בכורח, 
אלא בשיפור תנאים: המשפחה מעדיפה רמת חיים גבוהה יותר וקידום בקריירה על פני אהבה ומחויבות מוחלטת לבן משפחה. זה ממש מופרך, וג'יני צודקת שהילדה יכולה להקיש מכך (באופן בלתי מודע)  שאכן, ראוי להקריב בן משפחה בשל שיקולי נוחות וחומרנות.


----------



## KallaGLP (10/9/13)

ראשית, אני לא יודעת במה מדובר. 
יכול שזה תפקיד שבשלב זה מחייב שהות בחו"ל. בהחלט יש כאלה. שנית, החיים שלנו לא מורכבים רק מכורח. אם הייתה נמנעת ממני הדרך להגשמה עצמית, למשל, הייתי אומללה מאוד.


----------



## My Allegro (10/9/13)

האם נטישת נפש יקרה 
אינה פגיעה קשה בהגשמה העצמית? אם זה היה נכפה עליי, אני הייתי אומללה עד מאוד. מצטערת בשביל הילדה והכלבה שזה המצב.


----------



## KallaGLP (10/9/13)

לפעמים בחיים יש מצבים מורכבים 
שאין להם פתרון אידיאלי או אפילו סביר. אז לא, נטישה זה לא פתרון טוב, אך מצד שני גם ויתור על חלום או על תוכניות לעתיד זה לא דבר טוב. זה מצב מורכב, קשה ובעייתי שאנחנו לא יודעים לעומק מה בדיוק קורה שם, ולכן אני לא ממהרת לשפוט.


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

מי את שתגדירי מהו כורח ומהו "שיפור חיים" 
אולי יש פה מנהל מכירות בכיר, שצריך להיות בארה"ב כדי לקדם את פעילות החברה?!
זה זניח?
העסק והעובדים בו, שזו טובתם, זניחים?

קידום בקריירה, וכל הסיפוק בחיים שזה מביא, זה זניח?

הדברים שאפשר לקבל בכסף הנוסף, חינוך, בריאות, רווחה, איכות חיים - זה זניח?

קל לוותר מהאינטרנט על החיים של אנשים אחרים...


----------



## My Allegro (11/9/13)

בטח, הכסף יענה הכל, אין חשוב ממנו 
הכלב שילך למקום אחר, מה הוא מפריע בכלל לתכניות החשובות כל כך. מה אתה מיתמם? האם הוא נוסע להציל את העולם? הוא נוסע לקדם את עצמו ותו לא.


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

את עצמו, את זוגתו, את ילדתו, את חייו... 
הגירה זה צעד גדול ומשנה חיים. אני מודע לזה שיש אנשים שכלב יעצור אותם מלעשות צעד כזה... אבל אתם מיעוט שבמיעוט.


----------



## My Allegro (11/9/13)

"אנחנו מיעוט" 
קודם כל, מקווה שזה לא כך, ושנית, גאה להשתייך ל"מיעוט" הזה, של אנשים שאכפת להם מהנפש התלויה בהם. לכלב יש רגשות כמו לבן אדם. אם ילד היה מקשה על ההגירה הכל כך הכרחית הזו, האם היו משאירים אותו מאחור? זו גישה צינית וחסרת לב. אחרים ואני כתבנו מספיק ברור, ואין לי רצון להמשיך בהתנצחות העקרה הזאת.


----------



## רגע33 (11/9/13)

הארץ מלאה מהגרי עבודה שהשאירו ילדים מאחור 
אני אהיה לרגע פרקליט השטן ואזכיר שחלק ניכר מהעובדים הפילפיניי, מהודו ומדיניות עניות אחרות, שבאים לכאן כדי לטפל בקשישים שלנו הם הורים לילדים קטנים ותינוקות שמשאירים אותם מאחור עם הורה/אחות/סבא/סבתא ובאים לכאן לעבוד . כך שאכן יש מצבים שאנשים נאלצים לעשות את הבחירה הקשה הזו כדי שלילדים שלהם יהיה עתיד טוב יותר. בתרבות שלהם זה גם מאוד מקובל ולא נחשב לנטישת הילד. 

יחד עם זאת, לא ממש נשמע שכאן מדובר במשפחה שצריכה לבחור בין לגווע ברעב לבין להגר בלי הכלב כך שזה נראה שמסירת הכלב היא עניין של נוחיות וסדר עדיפויות לקוי ולא  יותר מזה.


----------



## yaelofer (12/9/13)

יש מיקרים שבהם אי נסיעה לחו"ל פירושה לגווע 
ברעב.
לאחרונה ממש הגיע אליי מייל של בחור בן כ-40 שסירב במסגרת עבודתו ליסוע לזמן מה לחו"ל (בגלל המשפחה שלו, הוא נשוי עם 2 ילדים ולא רצה להגר עם המשפחה לחו"ל). הבחור פוטר מעבודתו וכעת בגלל גילו המתקדם (בשוק העבודה גיל 40 כבר נחשב מתקדם) הוא מחפש עבודה בנירות, אין לו איך להתפרנס, הוא עדיין כמובן צעיר ברוחו ובגופו (הוא מתאר את זה כך שאם יש לו כוח לשחק כדורגל כל היום עם הילדים בוודאי הוא בן אדם שיכול לצאת לעבודה במשרה מלאה) אבל אין לו ממה לחיות !!!
לעיתים יש מיקרים שאכן חייבים במסגרת העבודה ליסוע לחו"ל (ביצוע תפקיד מסויים, שליחות מסויימת, וכו'), ולוותר על נסיעה כזו לעיתים משמעה לוותר על פרנסת המשפחה. מה שכן, היה ראוי למצוא מקום לגור בו שכן אפשר לגור עם הכלב, או אם מדובר במדינה שמערימה קשיים על הכנסת כלב מישראל, חהכניס את הכלב דרך מדינה אחרת. יש למשל מדינות באיחוד האירופי שמקשות על כניסת כלבים מישראל אבל מאפשרות כניסת כלבים דרך מדינות אחרות. אפשר במקרה כזה ליסוע עם הכלב לאחת מאותן מדינות אחרות ומשם להגיע לאיחוד האירופי.


----------



## רגע33 (15/9/13)

עבודות שדורשות רילוקיישן לא באות בהפתעה 
איזה פלא, אחרי שנים של עבודה פתאום גילו להם שלפעמים נדרש רילוקיישן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. המציאות היא שאנשים מחפשים את העבודות האלה בכוונה ויודעים מצוין שיש מצב שהם יצטרכו לחיות בחו"ל אז שיחשבו מה הם עושים במצב כזה במקום להתנער מאחריות. משום מה זה נתפס כשוס גדול כאשר למעשה לרוב המשפחות זה כאב ראש ענק .אגב, על כל מקרה שסירוב מוביל לפיטורים יהיו עוד שניים שהענות מביאה לפיטורים כי המשרה מתבטלת מהיום למחר/החברה  מצמצמת/מצאו מישהו מקומי שיעשה את התפקיד ואז מחזירים אותך הביתה או שסתם נגמר הרילוקיישן ואין מה לעשות איתך ואתה נשאר קרח מכאן ומכאן. הבעיה היא לא הרילוקיישן, הבעיה היא בתפיסה הבסיסית.


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

את חושבת שהגירה זה דבר קל ורצוי לילד? 
ובכל זאת הורים מהגרים.
אם לכלב יימצאו בית אחר ראוי, לא ייקרה לו דבר רע.


----------



## זוכה001 (14/9/13)

טוב לראות שדרך ההודעה הזאת - רואים את רמת 
הידע.
רילוקשיין זה ממש אבל ממש ממש לא הגירה. כמעט בכל המקרים, אלא אם יש רצון של העוברים, הם חוזרים לארצם.
רילוקשיין היא, בהגדרה, העתקת מקום מגורים לצורכי עבודה בלבד.
הגירה, לפי ההגדרה, היא העברת מרכז חייו של אדם למקום אחר מתוך רצון לשנות את בסיס חייו.

שנית - אם חמישים מיליון איש מאמינים בדבר טיפשי - הוא עדיין נשאר טיפשי, אמר אדם חכם פעם.
ושלישית, על הדעות הקדומות שלך, אמר איינשטיין "יותר קל לפרק אטום מאשר לפרק דעות קדומות".

בטח יצא לך לשרת בצבא, יצא לך לירות לעבר מטרה שרצה לכיוונך או לעבר חשוד או כל דבר אחר.
איך זה הרגיש? מצד אחד בטוח כי אתה אוחז בנשק, מצד שני אתה יודע שאתה עומד לקחת חיים, מצד שלישי אתה יודע שאין ברירה.
כל כך הרבה לבטים שמסתיימים, בסופו של דבר, בירי, שסופו הוא אחד - אתה עומד חי, השני מת.
ככה זה עם הכלב - אתה בטוח בעתידך, אתה בטוח בפעולה שאתה עומד לעשות ומכוון לשם, ופוגע במטרה שמפריעה לך, בין אם אתה אוהב אותו או לא.

כמובן שאתה משלה את עצמך שהוא ישרוד, שלא אתה הרגת אותו, הרי איזה חייל רוצה לחיות עם התחושה שהוא לקח חיים, גם אם מוצדקים?


----------



## Luring Monkey (11/9/13)

עבור ילד שגדל עם כלב, הכלב הוא אח. 
ילד שגדל עם כלב מאז שהוא תינוק, לא מבין שבהיררכיה המשפחתית הכלב הוא נחות מבני המשפחה האנושיים (שזו תפישה שגויה גם בעיני, אבל לצורך העניין מדובר על ההסתכלות של הילד). מבחינתו הוא בן משפחה לכל דבר, בייחוד מפני שהוא לא מכיר מצב שבו הכלב לא היה חלק מהמשפחה. 
עבור הילד, ההורים כאילו ויתרו על אחיו הגדול והשאירו אותו מאחור. 

ההורים במקרה הזה מן הסתם לא רואים בכלב כבן משפחה, אבל עבור הילד (ועבורי, ולשמחתי גם עבור רבים מחברי הפורום) זה בלתי נתפש לוותר על בן משפחה בדיוק כפי שזה בלתי נתפש לוותר על אחד מהילדים. 

וגם אני עדיין תוהה איזה מדינה לא מקבלת כלבים מבחוץ. נשמע חשוד.


----------



## KallaGLP (11/9/13)

גם עבורי זה בלתי נתפס 
ולרגע אני לא ממעיטה בגודל הקושי. אני רק אומרת שזה מצב מורכב וקשה, שאין לו פתרון פשוט. זאת, כמובן, בהנחה שאכן לא ניתן לקחת לשם כלב. אם יש אפשרות לקחת את הכלב, אפילו אם זה יקר ומסובך, זה כבר עניין אחר לגמרי.


----------



## עמית184 (9/9/13)

"תחביב"? לא פחות וגם לא יותר? 
באמת לא יותר?


----------



## TheSecretWithin (14/9/13)

אתם צריכים לדעת מה זה נורמטיביים לפני שאתם 
מתרעמים.


----------



## FR12 (8/9/13)

זה ממש 
אבל ממש לא בסדר למסור כלב\ה בנסיבות כאלו. והבעיה העיקרית של העולם כיום זה הנורמות....והנורמטיבים שחיים לפי נורמות עקומות.


----------



## סתם אחד 121 (9/9/13)

אמירה מטופשת ומתנשאת 
לפני שבועיים שמעתי שמשפחת אובמה אימצה כלב נוסף. אני מניח שאתה יותר נורמטיבי מהם בגלל שאתה לא מאמץ כלבים


----------



## ira87 (11/9/13)

וכל הפורום הזה כנראה חוץ ממך ומעוד כמה 
בודדים הוא לא "נורמטיבי" ?!
מי שמך לקבוע מי כאן "נורמטיבי" ומי לא? אתה קבעת את הנורמה שכלב זורקים וילד לא? מי? אה ואם התשובה זה הרוב, אז זה לא תקף בכלל, בטח שלא מבחינה מדעית. אלא אם כן, זה צאן שהולך אחרי העדר, אבל טוב אני כבר לא מתפלאת משום "נשמות טובות" שחוגגות פה בפורום על חשבון הכלבים. 

שמחה שאת מרבית הפורום שמת בעמדה הלא נורמטיבית ואת כולנו שלחת לעמדות רווחה כאלה או אחרות.

נ.ב - למען הגילוי הנאות, אני כנראה עובדת סוציאלית ממש לא נורמטיבית, אז אם במקרה שלחת אותי לרווחה כי אני לא נורמטיבית, אז צר לי עבדתי שם מעל לשנה וחצי וצר לי לאכזב אותך אבל אתה לא תאמר פה מי נורמטיבי ומי לא. היו לי משפחות שלכל הדעות היו מוגדרות על ידך ועל ידי שכמוך כלא נורמטיביות, אבל משפחות רבות רצו טיפול וקיבלו והצליחו להסתדר בתוך כל הכאוס שאתה קורא לו "נורמטיבי". 

כואב וצר לי שאתה לא לומד וכל פעם משפיל פה אנשים ונותן לאנשים עצות אחיתופל.


----------



## יוספה 51 (8/9/13)

נכון, והגבתי באמת מתחומי שעוסק בילדים.


----------



## falou (8/9/13)




----------



## פיית המשאלות25 (8/9/13)

צודק... 
באמת שאני קוראת את התגובות כאן אולי נגעתי בנקודה רגישה בפורום, במבט לאחור היה עדיף לשאול במקום אחר
ואני באמת מבינה את זה, זה כמו לשאול בפורום "לקראת חתונה" על עו"ד טוב לגירושין


----------



## עמית184 (8/9/13)

דוגמה לא לגמרי מוצלחת - גירושין נעשים עפ"י רב 
בהסכמה, או לפחות מתוך הכרה והבנה הדדית.

"בגידה", תסלחי לי, היא דוגמה יותר טובה. זה כמו לשאול בפורום "לקראת חתונה" על טכניקות טובות כיצד לבגוד באישתך הטרייה.


----------



## ליאת59 (8/9/13)

איזו מדינה לא מאפשרת הבאת בע"ח מבחוץ? 
אני באמת שואלת... לא ידעתי שיש כיום מדינות כאלה. אפילו אוסטרליה ובריטניה הקלו את התנאים..


----------



## FR12 (8/9/13)

גם אני תוהה 
ועוד מדינה שעושים אליה רילוקיישן בגלל עבודה. נשמע מופרך.


----------



## xfwind (8/9/13)

חסר?


----------



## pandidi (8/9/13)

כן, איזו? 
לא עולה לי שום מדינה לראש שלא מאפשרת הבאת כלבים.


----------



## KallaGLP (8/9/13)

אוסטרליה, למשל.


----------



## pandidi (8/9/13)

את לא מעודכנת. כבר אפשר. 
וגם קודם היה אפשר למי שהיה באמת רוצה.


----------



## חבילת חציר (9/9/13)

וואלה? 
מה זה דורש מהבעלים והכלב?
מתעניינת.


----------



## ליאת59 (9/9/13)

דורש אישור בריאות ובדיקת נוגדנים 
אולי גם תילוע, לא בטוחה. אפשר לבדוק בקלות באתר של אוסטרליה.
במעבר ישיר לאוסטרליה יש 30 יום הסגר לכלב, אבל אפשר לעבור לניו זילנד ל90 יום (מביניהם 10 ימי הסגר) ואז לעבור משם לאוסטרליה ואין הסגר.

כלומר מי שרוצה להגיע לאוסטרליה במינימום הסגר יכול לעבור דרך נ"ז ואז זה סה"כ 10 ימי הסגר, או לעבור ישירות לאוסטרליה ל30 ימי הסגר. בכל מקרה זה כבר באמת לא תירוץ...


----------



## חבילת חציר (9/9/13)

יפה מאוד 
חשבתי שזה איזה מליון שנה הסגר, שמחתי לשמוע את החדשות.


----------



## ליאת59 (9/9/13)

זה אכן היה הרבה יותר מסובך מזה... 
אבל זה כבר לא. ולגבי הבדיקות דם- אני חושבת שצריך לבדוק כמה דברים שונים ולא רק כלבת... רק מסייגת כדי שמי שמעוניין שיבדוק באתר כי התשובה שלי חלקית בלבד 

אגב גם אנגליה ביטלה את ההסגר לגמרי.


----------



## עומר TT (10/9/13)

אנגליה החליפה את ההסגר בתשלום די גבוה


----------



## ליאת59 (10/9/13)

ממש לא נכון 
העלות המחליפה את ההסגר היא בסביבות ה2000 שקלים (המחיר יורד אם מטיסים יותר מחיה אחת), לעומת משהו כמו 2000 ליש"ט שעלה הסגר של חצי שנה.... שלא לדבר על הטראומה והפרידה מבעל החיים. 

קשה לי להאמין שיש משפחות רבות שעוברות לאנגליה וקשה להן להשקיע את המחיר הזה בהבאת בעל החיים.


----------



## עומר TT (11/9/13)

אני שמעתי מספר יותר קרוב ל6000 פאונד.


----------



## ליאת59 (11/9/13)

מהההההה איפה שמעת כזה דבר?? 
זה סכום אסטרונומי, נשמע לי מאוד מאוד לא סביר. יש לך סימוכין לזה?


----------



## עומר TT (11/9/13)

ממישהי שטסה לשם עם הכלבה 
לא חיפשתי על העניין בעצמי אז אין לי מסמך שאומר את זה.


----------



## ליאת59 (11/9/13)

זה ממש לא הסכום... חבל שאתה מטעה 
אין לי מושג מה הסיפור עם מי שאמרה לך את זה, אבל זה דימיוני לגמרי. אולי היא שילמה לחברה שתעשה את התהליך בשבילה? עדיין נשמע לי יקר. בכל אופן, זה רחוק מאוד מהמציאות.


----------



## xfwind (8/9/13)

התחפרתי ממש קצת 
ומצאתי רק הסתייגויות מגזעים כאלה ואחרים.

הבן שלי ואשתו היו עכשיו בבהוטן, בקושי לבני אדם הם נותנים להכנס....
אבל כנראה שאפשרי שם גם עם כלבים.

יתכן אפריקה/מדינה מוסלמית/משפחה שעומדת לגור במתחם מסויים ועוד....


----------



## pandidi (8/9/13)

תראי 
אפריקה מותר לרוב המדינות אם לא כולן, הייתי אמורה לעבוד שם ולא נתקלתי בבעיה באף מדינה ( ולי עוד פיטבולית)
מדינות מוסלמיות גם בלי הכלבים אסור לנו
אוסטרליה הייתה בעייתית אבל כבר לא. גם אנגליה.
קיצר זה תירוץ נטו. אז לא עוברים למתחם, גרים ליד. משלמים עוד 100 דולר בחודש. ביג דיל.
מי שרוצה עובר 
אני שוקלת מעבר עם 3 כלבים גדולים ואין שום דבר בעולם הזה שיפריד בינינו כל עוד אני בחיים


----------



## shaharc1 (9/9/13)

מה בדיוק את שוקלת? 
תרגעי שם עם השיקולים והשקילות, קדימה הביתה


----------



## pandidi (9/9/13)

אל תדאגי, אני שומרת לך פה בית לידי!


----------



## fi0na24 (9/9/13)

גם לי גם לי!!!! (+3 כלבים וחתולה)


----------



## meedas (9/9/13)

כן, מה זה? 
אם תלכי, מי יסבך לנו את תכנוני האוכל במפגשים?!
ומי יביא חומוס מאבו-גוש כדי לפתור את התסבוכת?
מי?


----------



## pandidi (10/9/13)

גדול!!!!


----------



## shaharc1 (10/9/13)

מי יבריז התכוונת..


----------



## FR12 (9/9/13)

מנסיון 
גם באפריקה ניתן להכניס כלבים. ובכלל יש ארצות שזה נפתר בהינף שטר (גם מנסיון).


----------



## fi0na24 (9/9/13)

דווקא היתה בארץ משפחה שירדה לאפריקה 
בעקבות עבודה של הבעל. הם גרים עכשיו בניירובי. לקחו איתם את הכלב.
ולא סתם, אלא כלב ענק. עלויות הטיסה של הכלב היו גבוהות יותר משל כל המשפחה יחד (הורים + 2 ילדות), באמת שאם רוצים, אפשר הכל!!!


----------



## KallaGLP (8/9/13)

אין לי תשובות בשבילך 
אך אני חייבת להגיד שלדעתי יש פה תגובות מוגזמות לגמרי.


----------



## Luring Monkey (11/9/13)

שמחה מאוד לראות שאת במיעוט, לפחות כאן בפורום. 
הכל נטוע בהבדל בתפישה שלנו לגבי מה מעמדו של כלב במשפחה (לכן תכלס כל ויכוח הוא סרק).


----------



## Yaniv-DC (8/9/13)

"במקום שיש אהבה, יש הכל" 
זו החתימה שלך. ואני מניח שהיא לא רלוונטית מאוד.
תראי, לפני קצת פחות מ-7 שנים, אחרי לבטים של שנה וחצי, אימצתי את סטיבי. כלבה חרדתית והיסטרית, שנזרקה במכלאה כשהייתה בת שנתיים.
מי שעשה איתי את תהליך האימוץ אמר לי: "רק תזכור שזה לא צעצוע, זו התחייבות לכל החיים, ולמעורבת כזאת יש תוחלת חיים ארוכה, אתה מתחייב לה לעוד בערך 14 שנה".
וזה הפחיד אותי המשפט הזה. הפחיד מאוד. מעולם לא היה לי בעל חיים, אפילו לא דג.

סטיבי שלי מתמודדת עכשיו עם סרטן אלים מאוד, עד שהיה צריך לכרות לה את הרגל. 
ביטלתי חופש בחו"ל, התחננתי למרצים לדחות לי עבודות, דחיתי מבחנים לסימסטרים הבאים, אני גם לא ממש העובד המצטיין בתקופה האחרונה.
כי סטיבי היא הבת שלי. ממש כמו שהכלבה שלך - היא הבת שלך. וממש כמו שלא היית מוותרת על הבת שלך בגלל רילוקיישן.

היום, כמעט שבע שנים אחרי, אני כאדם שלא מאוד מאמין באלוהים, מוצא את עצמי מתפלל שיקשיב לאיש ההוא מהעמותה, שחייב אותי ל-14 שנה.
עברתי רק מחצית מתקופת ה"התחייבות" הזאת, ואני מוכן לשלם עוד הרבה בשביל השנים הנותרות.
מה מוכן... משלם. חוץ מה-8,500 של הניתוחים, בדיקות, טיפולים וחוות הדעת הראשונות, היא עכשיו בשוטף תעלה לי כ-1,800 שקל בחודש. כל חודש. ואני רחוק מאוד מלהיות איש ממון.

ואני מוציא את הסכומים האלה באהבה גדולה. כשהיא באה ושמה עלי ראש על החזה, כשהיא מלקקת אותי בפנים, כשעם שלוש רגליים, עוד לא שבועיים מהניתוח, קופצת על המיטה שאזרוק לה את הבובה כדי שהיא תוכל להחזיר לי. 

יודעת למה? כי במקום שיש אהבה - יש הכל.


----------



## pandidi (8/9/13)

כל כך מזדהה עם כל מילה שכתבת!!! 
פשוט כן אחד גדול.


----------



## DogsPCI (8/9/13)

תודה על התזכורת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## fi0na24 (8/9/13)

אז זה אתה..... 
הבחור הזה שכל אמא רוצה לבת שלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



פשוט מחממות את הלב כל ההודעות שלך וכל האהבה הזו לסטיבי. כן ירבו אנשים כמוך


----------



## Yaniv-DC (8/9/13)

אני יותר בקטע של אימהות שרוצות לבן שלהן 
אבל תודה


----------



## fi0na24 (8/9/13)

אני אזכור אותך כשיהיה לי בן


----------



## FR12 (8/9/13)

אולי תיהיה מחנך? הדור הצעיר צריך לשמוע אנשים כמוך.


----------



## Yaniv-DC (8/9/13)

הייתי כזה חמש שנים


----------



## עמית184 (8/9/13)

וואו! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
נעתקו המילים מפי.


----------



## SigaLin1 (8/9/13)

כמה ריגשת במה שכתבת,פשוט עד דמעות


----------



## יוספה 51 (8/9/13)

אתה- אין כמוך. באמת.


----------



## sivi1964 (8/9/13)

איפה ישנם עוד אנשים כמו האיש הזה????......... 
קראתי אותך ופשוט התחלתי לבכות.

כי הבעייה שאתה וכמותך הינם  בסופו של יום מיעוט.
הרוב הוא הרוב שכותב הודעות כמו פותחת השרשור ומתפתל לשווא עם מצפונו אייך לכל הרוחות משאירים בת משפחה מאחור כשבאמת באמת באמת אין לזה כל הצדקה.

הכל הרי יכול להיות אחרת עם באמת רוצים.
לתרץ תרוצים אפשר בלי סוף...אבל מסתבר שאת המצפון זה לא משקיט וטוב שכך.


----------



## Yaniv-DC (8/9/13)

אני יודע, וזה עצוב 
זה עצוב לי לראות כמה אני במיעוט. כשאני מקבל מחמאות על הטיפול - אני לא מבין על מה אנשים מדברים, כי מבחינתי זה ממתי מחמיאים על המובן מאליו?
יש לי לא מעט חברים שהמלצתי להם לא לקחת כלב, כי אני יודע על חלומות לעבור לחו"ל, או לטייל שנה, או לא יודע מה. אז עדיף שלא ייקחו כלב בכלל כדי שינטשו בעוד כמה שנים.
זה נראה לי עדיף.

הקלות שבה אנשים נוטשים, וכן - למסור למשפחה אחרת זו נטישה, גם אם זה לא עובר דרך מכלאה, מדהימה אותי.
ויתרתי על המון דברים בגלל שיש לי כלב, יש לי ויתורים יום-יומיים כדי לספק את הצרכים שלה, בריאה או לא, וכשאנשים מוותרים בגלל קריירה או טיול - זה מרגיז אותי.
אני לא אכתוב להם שהם מפגרים או מטומטמים או רעים. אני לא מכיר אותם כדי לכתוב את זה. אבל כן, הם בהחלט צריכים להתפתל עם המצפון שלהם. או לפחות מה שהם מכנים "מצפון".


----------



## ויקי123 (9/9/13)

כל פעם שאני פותחת את הפורום הזה 
ולאחרונה זה קורה פחות ופחות, אני נתקלת בהודעות כאלה ובתגובות התומכות, הגורסות כי פותח השרשור הוא "נורמטיבי" ואיך אנחנו מעזים להתחשב בכלב ולא בבן אדם?! כל פעם אני מתעצבנת מחדש אבל משום מה עדיין נכנסת... כנראה בזכות אנשים כמוך שכותבים על היחס המדהים שבעלי החיים שלהם מקבלים, בזכות האנשים שמבינים שכלב הוא החסר ישע ואנחנו אלה עם הבחירה, הבחירה לעבור דירה, הבחירה לנסוע לעבוד במדינה אחרת או הבחירה להחליף ספה. אוף כ"כ נמאס לי מה"נורמטיבי" במדינה הזאת...


----------



## KallaGLP (8/9/13)

זה מקסים ומרגש, אך לא אותו הדבר. 
לא מדובר בדחיית טיול או בהוצאה כספית משמעותית, מדובר בצעד המשפיע על כל החיים העתידיים.


----------



## Yaniv-DC (8/9/13)

אותו דבר בדיוק 
מדובר על זריקת בן משפחה לכל דבר. לא בצעצוע. במשהו שמתחייבים אליו לכל החיים - במשהו שמתאימים את החיים שלך אליו.
זה לא בובה - זה בשר ודם. עם רגש, עם מוח. כנראה הרבה יותר מאלה שקוראים לעצמם "בעלים".


----------



## KallaGLP (8/9/13)

אותו הדבר? ממש לא. 
יכול להיות שאתה היית מוכן לוותר על עב ודה ופרנסה ובית כדי להישאר עם הכלבה, אבל לא כולם יכולים להרשות זאת לעצמם, במיוחד לא מי שיש לו ילדים. ובכל מקרה, זה ממש לא אותו הדבר כמו לבטל טיול או להוציא הוצאה גבוהה ובלתי צפויה או לדחות קצת את הלימודים באוניברסיטה. ואגב, יש בעולם לא מעט אנשים שנפרדים מילדיהם לשנים כדי לנסוע למדינה אחרת ולפרנס אותם. אני בטוחה שהם לא עושים זאת כי הם רוצים נטוש אותם, אלא כי אין להם ברירה. אנחנו לא מכירים את נסיב ות המשפחה הזאת, ולכן צריך להיזהר בשיפוט.


----------



## Yaniv-DC (8/9/13)

נו באמת. איזו השוואה. 
לא מדובר כאן באב המשפחה שנוסע לרחוץ קשישים בארץ רחוקה כדי לשלוח לילדיו כסף לאוכל, כך שההשוואה הזו עצובה.
מדובר בשליחות מהעבודה, בסך הכל רצון לעוד כסף. זה הכל.


----------



## KallaGLP (8/9/13)

אתה לא יודע מה מניע את קבלת ההצעה. 
אולי זה התפקיד היחיד שיכולים להציע לו ואחרת יפטרו אותו?


----------



## pandidi (8/9/13)

ואולי לא? 
בלי קשר- אין מדינות שאוסרות באופן גורף על הכנסת כלבים מישראל אז כל הדיון הזה לא רלוונטי.


----------



## KallaGLP (8/9/13)

אני לא מכירה אותם. 
נכון, אולי לא. ואולי סתם נמאס להם מהכלב וזה תירוץ. אבל אני מעדיפה לתת לאנשים ליהנות מהספק. ובקשר להבאת בעלי חיים למדינות אחרות - אני לא יודעתצ על כך מספיק. ייתכן שאת צודקת אבל אני לא בטוחה שבדקת את המצב בכל מדינה ומדינה בעולם.


----------



## pandidi (8/9/13)

אני כל כך עמוק בענייני הכלבים שאם הייתה מדינה 
כזאת הייתי יודעת עליה. אולי יש וזה עדיין לא הופך את המסירה ללגיטימית בעיניי. 
לגבי הלהנות מהספק- כן, בטח. יש לי כלביה מלאה של נהנים מהספק. כאלו ש״נורא אהבו את הכלב״. אבל את הספה קצת יותר
.


----------



## KallaGLP (8/9/13)

אני באמת מאוד אוהבת את הספה שלי. 
בגלל זה היא נמצאת אצלי כבר עשרות שנים ואירחה כבר אי אילו חיות מחמד בשנות קיומה הרבות. לצערי רובם כבר מתו מזקנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## pandidi (8/9/13)

את רצינית?? 
אני חושבת שהחלפתי ספות יותר ממה שהחלפתי גרביים.
יותר מדי גורי אומנה שאפו להיות מעצבי רהיטים.
אני חושבת שהזקנה ביותר שרדה 3 שנים.


----------



## KallaGLP (9/9/13)

רצינית לגמרי. 
אני כבר הפסקתי לספור את הפעמים שתפרתי אותה. מעבר לזה שאני באמת קשורה אליה, אני מעדיפה להשקיע כסף בדברים (או ליתר דיוק, יצורים) אחרים כל עוד היא במצב המאפשר להשתמש בה.


----------



## sivi1964 (8/9/13)

צודקת בכל מילה. 
ומוסיפה לך עוד קצת דוגמאות שממלאות כלביות/הסגרים/רחובות/שקיות נילון שחורות במיזבלה-
...יש את הספה כאמור,את החברה האלרגית,את התינוק שנולד,את הדירה שלא מכניסים אליה בעלי חיים,את  השכן שמתלונן על הנביחות,את זה שלמרות*שחשבו/נשבעו/התכוונו באמת באמת באמת-פיתאום מה לעשות הכל השתנה(אייקון דמעות תנין שאין כאן לצערי...)

אנשים מאכזבים בכל כך הרבה הזדמנויות ומצבים הקשורים לוויתור ונטישה של כלבתולים.
פשוט עולם מעוות.*


----------



## Tweety66 (9/9/13)

וגם... 
את העוברים מקרקע לבניין (פחד גבהים?), את בעל הבית שלא מסכים, את בת הזוג החדשה שלא אוהבת כלבים, את הילדים שעזבו את הבית (ושכחו לקחת איתם את הכלב?), את אלה ש"אין זמן לטפל" (לא מאשימה אותם כמובן, עוד מעט שעון חורף... מפסידים שעה)
בקיצור........ |אנחת תסכול|


----------



## Yaniv-DC (8/9/13)

כאמור - את חייו הוא צריך להתאים למשפחתו 
והכלב הוא בן משפחה. יפטרו? יש עוד עבודות. אני בטוח שאדם שהחברה המעסיקה רוצה לעביר את כל משפחתו למדינה אחרת, ויש בזה עלויות מאוד גדולות, הוא אדם כנראה משכיל מספיק ואינטיליגנט מספיק כדי למצוא עבודה אחרת. אפילו אצל חברה מתחרה. 

וכן, אני בהחלט יכול לשפוט אותו על פי הסטנדרטים שלי. הם פשוט טובים יותר. רגע רגע, רוצה לנסח מחדש: אנושיים יותר.


----------



## KallaGLP (8/9/13)

אין בעיה, תשפוט. לי זה בטח לא משנה. 
אבל אולי הוא נוסע להציל חיים באיזו מדינה נחשלת? אולי הוא הציל הרבה יותר חיים בחייו ממה שאתה בכלל יכול לדמיין? מאיפה לי לדעת כדי להתיימר לשפוט אותו או לקבוע מי יותר אנושי על סמך כל כך מעט מידע?


----------



## Yaniv-DC (8/9/13)

סבבה. הוא הלך להציל את העולם. ניצחת 
(הכלבה אגב, לא ניצחה)


----------



## KallaGLP (9/9/13)

ניצחתי? מה זה פה, קזינו? הימורים? 
אין לי מושג מה הוא הולך לעשות ואני לא בתחרות איתך, איתו או עם מישהו אחר. אני פשוט לא יודעת כלום, ולכן לא רוצה לצאת בהצהרות.


----------



## Luring Monkey (11/9/13)

כן, אפשר לדמיין שהאב הולך למכרות פחם 
וזאת המשרה היחידה עבורו בעולם ולכן הוא נאלץ לעזוב את אחד הילדים שלו מאחור (ואז, אגב, זה כן בסדר???), אבל אנחנו (וגם המיתממים שביננו) קצת יותר ריאליים ומבינים שזה כנראה לא המצב. 
הם משאירים את הכלב מאחור כי זה מה שנוח להם. 

מבחינת ערכים, איך שאני רואה את זה;
הגשמה עצמית באמצעות קריירה (- או איך שלא תרצי לקרוא לזה) < לב מרוסק של כלב וילדה (לא משברון, לא רק ״קצת קשה״ - כאב קשה מנשוא, עד כדי מוות של הכלב). 

״הגשמה עצמית״ זו המצאה של החברה המערבית המודרנית. זה באמת נורא נחמד לדעת שאתה עושה משהו שמעניין אותך ואתה מצליח להתפרנס מזה, אבל משפחה היא ערך שקיים בכל תרבות, מאז ומתמיד. זה משהו הרבה יותר חשוב ומשמעותי ונטוע בנו. ואם את רואה בכלב שלך כבן משפחה (כמו שצריך להיות, כי הוא בהחלט רואה בך ככזאת), את לא תעזבי אותו עבור ״הגשמה עצמית״ או עבור כל דבר אחר.


----------



## sivi1964 (9/9/13)

מי "שמציל חיים "כפי שאת נותנת כאן כאופציה 
פוגע באופן חד משמעי בחייה של הכלבה*שלו*שתשאר לגורלה מאחור.

זה לא צורם לך אפילו לא במקצת?
למה לסנגר על מעשה שזה מה שהכי מתאים לו


----------



## KallaGLP (9/9/13)

אני לא מסנגרת עליו. 
אני לא מכירה אותו או את נסיבות חייו או את מצבו הנוכחי. זה כל מה שאני אומרת. אני פשוט מאוד נזהרת מלשפוט לחומרה אנשים שאני ממש לא מכירה.


----------



## sivi1964 (9/9/13)

סבבה,רק שיש מי שתמיד ישלם את המחיר. 
וזה לא יהיו הבעלים על 2.

העיקר שנשאר "לא שיפוטיים".


----------



## FR12 (9/9/13)

אז את 
אל תשפטי. אחרים מוצאים שלהעביר ביקורת על המעשה הזה זה הדבר הנכון לעשות, אולי זה יזיז אפילו נים אחד באוזן של הנוטשים.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

מצחיק אותי שמישהו בלי משפחה... 
שכל חייו זה הכלב, מצפה שאנשים שיש להם עוד דברים בחיים, ישימו את הכלב במרכז.

כמו שנאמר: "רק על עצמי לספר ידעתי, צר עולמי כעולם הנמלה".

הסיפור שלך הוא לא ממש מרגש. זה סיפור על מישהו ששם את הכסף איפה שאיכפת לו. אין כאן לא דילמה, לא רגשות סותרים, לא התחשבות בצרכים של אחרים, שגם הם חשובים... אפילו לא טיפת הקרבה.


----------



## Yaniv-DC (9/9/13)

אז תצחק 
אנשים כמוך אינם מצחיקים אותי בכלל. בהתחלה הם נורא הרגיזו. אחר כך הם ממש העציבו.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

בוא ספר לי מי הם אנשים "כמוני"? 
מה, לקחת כלבה אחת מהסגר, ואתה מסתכל בראי ורואה צדיק אומות עולם?
מה, אתה מטופל בחיה חולה אחת, ומרגיש שאתה עושה גדולות ונצורות?

יו, באמת נורא מרגש. יש לך כלבה אחת, ושהיא חולה, אתה מטפל בה.
למרות ההשתפכות שלך והתעופה שלך על עצמך ואבירותך כי רבה, על הכסף שאת המוציא - זה לא ביג דיל.
נטול דילמה.
אפילו אלמנטרי.

יש לך כלבה אחת לטפל בה, וזהו.
אז אתה משקיע בה.
ביג פאקינג דיל.


----------



## Yaniv-DC (9/9/13)

חשבתי שאתה צוחק, לא מריר 
ואם תקרא את הדברים שאני כותב - תראה כמה אני מדגיש שמדובר במובן מאליו - לא בצדיקות, לא באבירות, בטח לא במשהו שמשתווה לאנשים טובים ממני שנמצאים כאן ורצים אחרי כלבים נטושים, כלבים לפני המתה, כלבים אבודים ונטולי שבב, ועושים לילות כימים כדי לתת להם בית, בתקווה שהוא יהיה ליותר מארבע שנים עד שתקפוץ איזו הזדמנות. הם חסידי אומות עולם, לגמרי לא אני.

אבל זה לא משנה כלל, כי אתה מאלה שעסוקים יותר בהטלת רפש והפצת רוע. 
שיהיה לילה טוב גברברון.


----------



## עמית184 (9/9/13)

מה אתה מתרגש, בעיניו מדובר ב"תחביב" ולא יותר. 
אמנם "תחביב" יקר קצת, אבל בסך הכל "תחביב", לשעות הפנאי.

ברגע שה"תחביב" יוצא מפרופורציות, למשל מתייקר קצת (כמו בנסיבות שלך) או מפריע למהלך החיים ה"תקין" של ה"אנשים הנורמטיביים", אזי פשוט מגלגלים את ה"תחביב" הלאה. כמו שמחליפים ספר בספרייה. כמו שמחליפים בולים.

תחביב.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

פעילי העמותות לא קשורים אליך, אל תסתופף בצילם 
ואל תתחנפן אליהם, שיבואו בהמוניהם להציל אותך מגודל המבוכה של תקיעת החצוצרה שתקעת לתפארתך, כי רבה.

אתה לא רץ, אתה לא מציל - כולה יש לך כלב. 
אחד.
ואתה מטפל בו.
זהו.

וכשבאה מישהי עם דילמה, עקב שינוי בחייה, מה אתה עושה?!
בא ומספר כמה נפלא אתה מטפל בכלב האחד שלך.

מה הקשר?!

מה אני אגיד לך, ממש אמפטי אתה. שופע הבנה ורגישות.
לעצמך.
ואני מלא רוע?!

הקרבת קריירה בשביל לטפל בכלב? זנחת את הלימודים? הקרבת יחסים עם מישהו משמעותי אחר?
בכלל יש לך מערכת שיקולים מורכבת, שמביאה בחשבון צרכים של אנשים אחרים, כשאתה מחליט אם לטפל בכלב?

כלום מזה, נכון?!

רק טיפלת בכלב שלך, שאתה אוהב, בלי שום הקרבה מצידך. שמת את הכסף שלך, שאתה מתהדר בו, איפה שאיכפת לך.

זה לא אלטרואיזם.
זו לא אבירות.
זה סתם לדאוג למה שחשוב לך.

לא ביג דיל.


----------



## sivi1964 (9/9/13)

המילים שלך,והגישה כולה דוחים.

נחמד שיש לך"תחביב",אולי תעבור לשחק דוקים?(הכל פחות...)


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

ולך יש משהו ענייני להגיד? 
מה מי הוא, שיבקר את פותחת השרשור?
מה בדיוק הוא עושה, שכל כך מיוחד או בכלל קשור?

כלום.


----------



## DogsPCI (9/9/13)

בניגוד לרובינו כאן, סיוון לא צריכה 
"לומר" ולכתוב שום-דבר עינייני, דבר שיקח לה בדיוק 10 שניות מהחיים. כי היא עושה בכל יום דבריים עיניינים, 24/7. והיא זו שמנקה את החרא שאחרים, שבהחלט יודעים לומר דברים-עיניינים, משאירים אחריהם!

וכל הדיון הזה פה הוא דיון של הלב, ולא של ההגיון! סיבות הגיוניות ועיניניות ללמה לינטוש שכקצת/הרבה קשה יש בכמויות. השאלה היא האם הלב שלך מאפשר לך את זה!


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

משהו ענייני לדיון... משהו רלוונטי 
לדיון.
לא מצאתי קשר בין מה שאתה כותב למה שאני כותב.


----------



## DogsPCI (9/9/13)

אתה רוצה משהו עיניני לדיון? 
ראשית, בהחלט אמרתי משהו עיניני, וזה כי השירשור הזה הוא שישור של לב, ולא של עיניניות. ואתה ממשיך להיצמד לעיניניות, ולכן מפספס את הנקודה (לדעתי).
שנית, כתבו קודם סיוון ו-elin באופן עינייני כי לכל אדם שנוטש את הכלב שלו ישנה סיבה והסבר "עינייני".


אתמול בלילה, רעש-הנשימות של הכלבה שלי הפריע לי לישון. ואני בדיוק התחלתי עבודה חדשה, וחשוב לי להגיע לשם רענן ובמיטבי. 
ואני ממש לא במצב כלכלי מזהיר, ואם יעיפו אותי מהעבודה אני בבעיה רצינית. נראה לי אני מתחיל לחפש לה בית-חדש (מישהו מעוניין?).

יש משהו עינייני שאתה יכול לרשום לי בתגובה? איזו-שהי ביקורת על ההחלטה הזו שלי? אתה לא נמצא בנעלי הלוא?


ואם כבר עיניני, אני מצרף ציטוט מההודעה הראשונה שלי בפורום:

"ברמת החיה עצמה. האם זה שאני אוהב כלבים גם אומר שמתאים לי כלב? 
לומר את האמת לרוב התשובה היא - לא. מרבית האנשים לוקחים כלבים מכל הסיבות הלא נכונות. אנשים עם לו"ז צפוף, העסוקים מרבית היום, שאין להם אפילו זמן עבור הילדים שלהם - מביאים כלב. ואז מה? תבקרו בעמותות ובכלביות, ואז תבינו מה. 

אני מבטיח לכם שאם 100 אנשים היו מגיעים אלי לשיחה לפני שהביאו את הכלב, לאחר השיחה מרביתם היו יורדים מהעיניין - וזה לטובת כל הצדדים. 
שלא תבינו לא נכון, זה לא שאני לא אוהב כלבים- בדיוק להפך אני הכי אוהב כלבים ולכן גם יודע מה נדרש כדי להעניק לכלב חיים טובים ומאושרים. 
זה גם לא שאני חושב שאני טוב יותר מאחרים, אלא שבעולם של היום לאנשים כמעט אין זמן פנוי, אין סבלנות, אין רצון ו/או כסף להשקיע בכלב כפי שצריך. 
ולכן היה עדיף שיבחרו בחיה אחרת. חתול למשל, אינו דורש את כמות ההשקעה - בזמן או ביחס כפי שכלב דורש, ולמרות שאולי זה לא נראה להם, זה היה יכול להוות פתרון הרבה יותר נוח ומוצלח מכלב כחיית-מחמד. 

אני כבר איבדתי את הספירה של כמות הלקוחות שהגעתי אליהם וממש עמד לי על קצה הלשון לומר להם - "בהתאם לאורח-החיים שלכם, ולמה שאני שומע ממכם, היה עדיף שהייתם מביאים דג-זהב". 
ולסיכום סעיף זה, אני באמת מאמין כי מתוך כלל בעלי-הכלבים אולי ל-20 אחוז מתאים היה להביא כלב". 

ואני אתקן את עצמי כי נסחפתי קצת: "אני באמת מאמין כי מתוך כלל בעלי-הכלבים אולי ל-10 אחוז מתאים היה להביא כלב". 
ותאמין לי או שלא, זה היה הניסוח המקורי. אבל שיניתי ל- 20% לפני שפרסמתי כי חשבתי שאני קיצוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


כל אחד והלב שלו, כל אחד וההגיון שלו, כל אחד והעמידה שלו באחריות אותה הוא לקח על עצמו. וזכותינו לומר כששואלים אותנו - "וויתרתם בקלות רבה יחסית על הכלב שלכם, וזה לא מקובל עלינו".


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

אני לא יודע אם הם ויתרו בקלות רבה מדי 
אין לנו את הפרטים ולא בזה עסקה השאלה של פותחת השרשור.

אבל אם באמת הייתי מסנן בעלי כלבים לפי הסטנדרטים שלי עצמי, היו גם הרבה הרבה פחות.
אבל אז מי היה לוקח את כל הכלבים שמחכים בכלביות?


----------



## DogsPCI (9/9/13)

אף-אחד לא יודע. ואנחנו לא בית-משפט פה שקובע 
עובדות. אנשים כתבו את מה שהם חושבים ואני אחלק זאת ל- 2:

1. עד כמה שידוע לי (ודי ידוע לי) רילוקיישן אי-אפשר לכפות על עובד, ובטח לא על בעל-משפחה!
ולכן מין הראוי היה שאם לא ניתן לקחת את כל חברי-המשפחה, אז לא נוסעים!

2. איך אני אגיד לך את זה בעדינות? אני אומנם לא יודע בוודאות, אבל אני חותך את הזין אם הם אכן טסים לאחת המדינות היחידות בעולם שלא מאפשרת כניסת-כלבים!

3. זה שישנה מצוקת-כלבים, זה עדיין לא אומר שבהינתן האפשרות לא כדי היה לברור היטב מי ראוי לגדל כלב (או כל בעל-חיים אחר), ולמי לא! זה שאין ברירה, זה לא אומר שמרבית הכלבים חיים בבתים שבאמת מכבדים אותם, ושראויים להנות מהחוויה של לגדל כלב.

וכלבים אשר הגיעו לבתים, ואז ניזרקו כי XYZ, מי ידאג להם בדיוק? וגורים שנולדו בבתים של אנשים שאינם ראויים לגדל כלבים (והם הבעיה המרכזית במצוקת הכלבים! בעצמך כתבת!) מי ידאג להם?

ערב-טוב.


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

אתה כותב "רילוקיישן" כאילו מדובר בנופש... 
לכפות אי אפשר, אבל מה אם זה צורך של העסק?

זהו, אפשר ללכת להנהלה ולהגיד לה שאתה לא ממש את צרכי המעסיק, כי... יש לך כלב?!
זהו?!
ומה עם צרכי העסק?!

עסק זה לא כסף ומוצרים. עסק זה אנשים, שחיים אותו, עובדים בו, תלויים בו לכלכלתם... את כל זה מזניחים בקלות?

ומה עם הסיפוק האישי בעבודה. עבודה זה לא רק עוד כסף, זה משפיע על כלל החיים. אז להזניח גם את זה בגלל הכלב?!
להזניח רווחה כלכלית?
חינוך לילדים?
בריאות? (כן, כסף קונה בריאות).

אפשרות להתחיל חיים חדשים בארץ אחרת?


----------



## DogsPCI (10/9/13)

אז צריך לחשוב על כל הנ"ל לפני שמכניסים לחיים 
כלב. שהוא לא עציץ! אלא בעל-חיים בעל-רגשות, ובעל נשמה. כל החיים הם וויתורים ופשרות, ואם עשית טעות בהחלטות שלך (לא אישי) אז תשלם אתה עליהן ולא שהכלב ישלם עליהן!
ושוב לא מדובר פה במצב בלתי-אפשרי בו המשפחה תמות מרעב!

וכמו שכתבתי מספר פעמים בשירשור אליך - עיניינית תמיד יש סיבות ותירוצים, גם הלילה הכלבה שלי נשמה, ואפילו קצת נחרה והפריעה לי לישון. בחיי שהיא הורסת לי להגיע רענן לעבודה. ועוד אני קם מוקדם יותר כדי להוציא אותה לסיבוב ומפסיד עוד שעת שיינה.

אם הלב שלך מרשה לך לעשות את זה - פה נגמר הדיון, ופה גם ישנה התפצלות בין האנשים שהלב שלהם לא ירשה להם לעשות את זה, לבין אלה שכן.

ועוד רגע יעלו לי דמעות בעיניים על כך שהעסק לא יקבל את מבוקשו. עסק שיכול להרשות לעצמו לשלוח משפחה לרילוקיישיין, אני לא מודאג לגביו, לפחות לא יותר מידי. ובטח שלא יותר ממה שאני מודאג לגבי הכלב שנשאר מאחור.
ואתה יכול להכנס לבוס שלך ולומר לו - בגלל סיבות הקשורות במשפחה, אני נאלץ לוותר על ההצעה.

ולסיכום, והכי משמעותי - מהי המדינה שאינה מאפשרת הכנסת כלבים?

תודה על התגובה.


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

נו, באמת... מי יודע לתכנן 15 שנה קדימה? 
ועזוב אותי מדמגוגיה על "הלב". הלב לא דואג רק לכלב, יש לו עוד כמה דברים בחיים שאיכפת לו מהם, בייחוד שאם יש בית אחר, הכלב יהיה בסדר גמור.


----------



## DogsPCI (10/9/13)

סליחה, אני חייב לקצר, אני בעבודה בעצמי.... 
אתה לא יכול לתכנן ולהתחייב ל- 15 שנים? אל תיקח כלב! קח דג-זהב!

ושוב לא מדובר פה על מצוקה אמיתית ומקרה חירום של המשפחה!


----------



## sivi1964 (10/9/13)

לגמרי.


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

מהו מקרה חירום? 
אם מחר לא יהיה כסף לטיפול רפואי, אז זה כן מקרה חירום?
אנשים לא לוקחים קריירות שמרחיקות אותן מהמשפחה, מאנשי היי טק ועד אנשי צבא, גם לא בעיתות חירום?
להתרחק מהילדים אפשר, ולוותר על הכלב לא?!

אפשר.

אבל אם אי אפשר, למה לא תייעץ לכל מי שלא עומד בסטנדרט שלך פשוט לא לאמץ כלב בכלל?
תגיד לכל משפחה שבאה לאמץ או שהכלב חשוב כמו ילד או שאל תקחו כלב, ובא לציון גואל.


----------



## DogsPCI (10/9/13)

אני לא מוסר כלבים לאימוץ! אבל כפי שאני קראתי 
בפורום, וכן כולל בשירשור הזה, בהודעה אליה אתה הגבת וממנה התחיל הדיון הארוך הזה - עמותות כן עושות סינון, וכן מידעות ומנסות להעביר את המסר כי כלב הוא לכל החיים! 

ציטוט של יניב DC:

"מי שעשה איתי את תהליך האימוץ אמר לי: "רק תזכור שזה לא צעצוע, זו התחייבות לכל החיים, ולמעורבת כזאת יש תוחלת חיים ארוכה, אתה מתחייב לה לעוד בערך 14 שנה".

וזו ממש לא הפעם הראשונה שאני שומע על דברים אלה. אז מנסים להעביר את המסר כמה שיכולים, מנסים לסנן ולנפות את מי שלא ניראה שקלט את המסר. אך בסופו של דבר אין את האפשרות לעשות סינון עמוק ויסודי, ומסתמכים על שאלות מפתח והתרשמות יחסית מהירה.


----------



## לא מדברת על אריק (10/9/13)

זה ממש נכון... (הקטע מההודעה הראשונה שלך) 
גם אני רואה פה בשכונה מלא בעלי כלבים שמחזיקים בתיאוריה המהממת: "אני מוציא את הכלב שלי פעם\פעמיים ביום, שלא יתרגל". שלא יתרגל למה? להשתמש בשלפוחית שלו באופן נורמלי? למה לכל הרוחות לקחתם כלב אם אין לכם זמן פאקינ' להוציא אותו יותר מפעמיים ביום לרבע שעה? "כי אני אוהב כלבים". ממ, זו לא אהבה בעיניי.
וזה אותם אנשים שימסרו את הכלב דבר ראשון כשיוולד להם ילד או משהו, כי וואלה הכלב מגעיל אותם, שלא ייגע חלילה בתינוק המקסים שלהם.
לא להאמין לכמה אנשים המלצתי לאמץ חתול בזמן האחרון... רק שלא יגיע לידיים שלהם איזה כלבלב מסכן שיימצא את עצמו משוטט תוך חודש בחוץ (כי פאדיחה להחזיר לעמותה)


----------



## DogsPCI (10/9/13)

. אלו היו 2 מגילות ענק, רוצה לינקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dim18 (9/9/13)

לא, כי לך יש הרבה מה להגיד 
ובדרך כלל זה גם באותה השיטה.

כאשר כותב מולך מתדנב שפעול ומציל אתה טוען "שאין לו זכות" כי אין לו כלב משלו בבית.
כאשר כותב מולך עכשיו בן אדם שיש לו דוקא כלבה משלו ומטפל בה במסירות אין קץ אז "הבעיה" שלו היא שיש לו רק כלבה אחת ואין לו משפחה.
אז אני מניח שלשיטתך צריך להיות מ-מ-ש כמוך כדי להביע איזו שהיא דיעה, נכון? ובכן תצטרך לסלוח לי שאני לא מקבל את זה.

אני דוקא שואל אותך, מי אתה ומה נותן לך את הזכות לשים פס על פעילותם ותפיסותיהם של אנשים אחרים שגולשים פה, ובכן למען האמת התשובה היא שלא הרבה. אתה כולה בית אב ממוצע בישראל, ילדה ושני כלבים שמטופלים "כתחביב" (כפי שהעדת לבד) ולא מעבר לכך. זה שהם עדיין אצלך בבית לא אומר שנאלצת להתמודד עם יותר מדי דילמות מסובכות בחיים בהקשר אלייהם. אז השאלה שצריכה להישאל כאן היא מי **אתה** חושב שאתה שנותן לך את הזכות להתהלם פה לגבי סדרי העדיפויות של אנשים אחרים.

ומיילא אם זה הייתי רק אני או משהו "קיצוני" אחר, אבל רוב מוחלט של הפורום יוצא נגד הדברים שלך (טוב נו, כנראה אורי היה מסכים), אז הגיע הזמן להסתכל קצת במראה ולראות אם משהו לא קצת עקום שם.

ולגבי דבריך על אנשים "נורמטיבים" התשובה בתמונה המצורפת.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

צריך מידה של רלוונטיות לפני שקופצים על במה 
ומתחילים להטיף לאנשים, שאין לך מושג מאיך שמתנהלים החיים שלהם.

מה לעשות, מה מבין רווק מהדילמות של משפחה?!
כשיש לך ילדים ובן זוג, מסכת השיקולים שלך *קצת* יותר מורכבת מ-"האם יש לי מספיק כסף לטיפולים רפואיים לכלבה". יש עוד אינטרסים מלבד אלו שלך (ושל הכלבה) לשקול.

לגבי מי *אני*, אני לא בא להסביר לכל אחד שהוא צריך לחיות כמוני (שתי כלבות, ושני חתולים, אם כבר עושים ספירת מלאי). *אני* לא חושב שיש לי איזו עליונות מוסרית, כי אני מגדל את החיות שלי.
אני עושה את זה בתענוג שלי.

ואין לי שום בעיה עם סדרי עדיפות של אנשים אחרים.
מי שרוצה לגדל את הכלב שלו כשווה זכויות לילד שלו - לבריאות. החיים שלו, הסטנדרטים שלו, שיעשה מה שהוא מבין.

לא ראית בא אותי בא לאיזה מתנדב ואומר לו שבמקום להתעסק בחיות, שיתחיל ליצור קשרים עם בני אדם ויקים משפחה בישראל, נכון?!

לא ראית אותי בא ויורד על מישהו, רק בגלל שיש לו רק בע"ח אחד, והוא לא עושה מספיק, כי צריך לפחות ארבעה, נכון?!

לגבי הפורום הזה, הוא לא מדד לנורמליות.
הוא מאגר של אנשים שטיפול בכלבים זה חלק מ-אוד מרכזי בחיים שלהם. בגלל זה הם כאן.
זה לא *בדיוק* נורמטיבי.

אני כותב את דעתי, המנומקת.
מי שרוצה שייקנה, מי שלא רוצה שלא ייקנה.
מי שרוצה להתווכח, שייתווכח.

זה בסדר גמור, בשביל זה יש פורום. לדיונים.


----------



## dim18 (9/9/13)

אף אחד לא הטיף פה לאנשים 
כל אחד כתב בתורו מהו סדר העדיפויות הנכון בעיניו שלו בלבד ומתוך חייו שלו, עליו הוא ממליץ. מן הסתם שאם אדם בוחר בסדר עדיופויות א' הרי שסדר עדיפויות ב' הוא לא בסדר בעיניו.
לכל אחד נסיבות החיים שלו ובהרבה פעמים קיומה של משפחה בכל קונטקסט אפשרי (לא בהכרח אבא אמא וילד) לא מהווה השיקול היחיד להחלטות בחיים, ככה שגם כרווק הוא יכול להתייחס לדילמות שעלולות להתעורר במצבים הללו. גם רווקים אגב מעוניינים בקידום אישי, במשכורת טובה יותר ובחיים יותר נוחים עם או בלי קשר לחיי זוגיות יציבים או צאצאים. 
ככה שבמקרה הזה דעתו טובה בדיוק כדעתך, ואין לך כל זכות לבוא ולהגיד שבגלל שהוא לא עונה על רשימת קרטריונים ארביטרים שהצבת לעצמך אז היא פחות רלוונטית.

אני ידוע שהפורום הזה הוא לא מדד "לנורמליות" בגלל זה אני כל כך אוהב אותו, האהבה שגדלה שבעתיים בכל פעם שאני יוצא לרחוב ורואה את הישראלים "הנורמלים".


----------



## sunrize1 (9/9/13)

איכס אחד גדול
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
חשבתי שכבר ראיתי את שיא ההודעות הנמוכות שלך,
מסתבר שטעיתי ועדיין לא הגעת לשיא הגועל.

תגובה (מיני רבות) מגעילה,פוגענית ודוחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מי אתה בכלל שתעביר ביקורת על אדם מדהים שמטפל בכזאת אהבה בכלבתו?!


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

אני חושב שהעברתי ביקורת ממש מדוייקת 
יש לך משהו ענייני להגיד?

למה מי הוא, שיבקר את פותחת השרשור?
מה בדיוק הוא עושה, שכל כך מיוחד או בכלל קשור?

כלום.


----------



## sunrize1 (9/9/13)

למה מי אתה שתעביר עליו ביקורת? 
ומה בדיוק האינטרס שלך להגן על הגברת שאורזת את משפחתה וטסה לחו"ל,אבל על הכלב מוותרת?

אתה אמיתי? מה ז"א מה בדיוק הוא עושה כ"כ מיוחד?
בן אדם,מה הקטע שלך? הוא אימץ כלבה ראשונה בחייו,היה חסר כל נסיון בגידול כלבים והציל אותה מהסגר,לקח את האחריות עליה לשנים ארוכות.
יודע מה פירוש המילה אחריות? או שרק תחביב?
הכלבה חלתה,עברה ניתוח קשה,הוצאות גבוהות . לא ויתר עליה,לא ויתר על הניתוח.השקיע את מירב כספו להציל אותה והצליח.
בכל מילה שלו אפשר להרגיש את אהבתו ודאגתו אליה,זה לא משהו מובן מאליו!
הוא יכול היה לבחור אופציות אחרות. לוותר עליה,להחזיר אותה, בכסף שהשקיע בה היה יכול להשקיע במשהו אחר ואני בטוחה שלא חסר במה,אבל הוא עשה את הבחירה הנכונה,בחירה מהלב.לא חשב על עצמו ועל נוחיותו,אלא על הנפש שתלויה בו,על בת משפחה שזקוקה לו והוא לא הפנה לה עורף. 

ומה אתה עשית שתעביר עליו ביקורת? בוא נשמע את הרזומה שלך.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

נו, אז מה?! אז הוא אימץ כלבה 
אז זהו, הוא יכול לתת עצות בניהול החיים וסדרי העדיפויות של אחרים?!
ועוד מתוך צדקנות ומוסרנות, שמבוססת על עליונותו המוסרית.

על סמך איזה ניסיון רלוונטי?

ההודעה שלו מריחה מאהבה וטפיחה עצמית על השכם. "תראו כמה אני נפלא, ותהיו כמוני", ואפס הבנה לבעיות של פותחת השרשור.

אבל ברור שאין לו הבנה, כי אין לו ניסיון חיים דומה.

לגבי "הרזומה" שלי, הוא לא רלוונטי. אני לא עוסק בלהשוות של מי יותר גדול, מי הציל יותר כלבים/חתולים, מי שם יותר כסף וכו'. יש לי את החיים שלי, אני עושה מה שאני בוחר במסגרתם, וזהו. אני עושה את זה לסיפוק המצפון שלי, וטוב לי עם זה ועם החיות שלי.
אין פה במה להתהדר, זה חלק מהחיים הרגילים.


----------



## sunrize1 (9/9/13)

ראייה סלקטיבית יש לך 
"ההודעה שלו מריחה מאהבה וטפיחה עצמית על השכם."

ההודעה שלו לא "מריחה" כלום. זאת הודעה של אדם שאוהב את כלבתו ורוצה לשתף בתהליכי ההחלמה שלה,במה ששניהם עוברים.

אתה טוען שאתה לא עוסק של מי יותר גדול,אבל אתה עושה את זה בדיוק.
אתה מחפש את יניב,מחטט במעשיו ואומר "מה הוא עשה בכלל?"
אתה אומר שאין לו זכות להביע דיעה כי הוא לא עשה מספיק,בסה'כ אימץ "רק" כלבה.כלומר,אם היה מאמץ עוד כמה כלבים,היית "מרשה" לו להעביר ביקורת על הנושא.
זה כן נקרא להשוות. ולכל אחד זכות להגיב,ע'פ הבנתו.
אם לך,שאתה עוקץ ומכה מתחת לחגורה,מותר להגיב ולבקר,
על אחת כמה וכמה ליניב.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

מה הקשר בין האהבה שלו, לדילמה של פותחת 
השרשור?
אז הוא בא וסיפר כמה יפה הוא מטפל בכלבה שלו.
יופי.

מה זה קשור?
מה התובנה שהוא מציע?
איפה הדילמה שלה והמציאות שלו?

הוא רק בא לספר כמה הוא נפלא ואיך צריך להיות כמוהו.
אבל החיים שלו לא דומים לשלה. אצלו אין בכלל דילמה, אין קושי, אין התחשבות בזולת.
יש רק אותו ואת מה שהוא בוחר לעשות.
אז הוא עושה מה שהוא בוחר לעצמו.

זו לא אמפטיה, זו לא חמלה, זו לא חכמה.


----------



## sunrize1 (9/9/13)

אילו תובנות אתה מציע? 
עזוב את הכלב,סע לשלום. הכלב ימצא בעלים וישכח ממך.
נו שויין.

בן אדם מספר לך על שהוא לא יהיה מוכן לוותר על כלבתו,
כותבים אחרים מספרים לך את אותו דבר ואתה ממשיך בשלך.
מאיפה לך ש"יש לו רק אותו"?
אולי יש לו הורים קשישים/חולים שהוא דואג גם להם?
אולי יש לו בעיות אישיות משלו ?
אולי יש לו קשיי פרנסה? בעיות בריאות? (מקווה שהכל שלילי)

אתה יודע מה מרגיז? שישנם אנשים (כמוך?) שבעינייהם  הכלב הוא לא חלק מהמשפחה ובהחלטות ושיקולים שונים הוא לא נלקח בחשבון.

אמרת שליניב אין זכות לבקר כי אין לו ילדים. נגיד.
הבן שלי היה תינוק כשבבית היו לי 3 כלבים ועוד מלא בע'ח בחצר.
הכי קל היה להעביר אותם לחמותי או למסור אותם,לעבור להוריי לפחות בתקופה שאחרי הלידה .למה הייתי צריכה להתמודד עם כל הקושי לבד,תינוק בן יומו רגיש ועדין,שלושה כלבים ששניים מהם גדולים מאוד,כל הטיפול בהם ובאלה שבחצר?
למה? כי רציתי ואהבתי. כי בשבילי,הכלבים שלי הם המשפחה שלי ועל בן משפחה לא מוותרים.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

אני אגיד לך מה אני לא עושה 
אני לא מציע תובנות שמתאימות *לי*.

מאיפה הוא יודע על החיים של פותחת השרשור?
מאיפה את?

אם הכלב הוא לא חלק מהמשפחה או לא חלק, זה לא דיכוטומי. יש רצף, ואצל אנשים שונים חשיבות הכלב עומדת במקומות שונים.

כל זמן שמוצאים לכלב בית אחר, הם עמדו במחויבות המינימלית שלהם לשלומו, והוא יהיה בסדר, כמו שכמעט כלב מאומץ הוא בסדר.


----------



## sunrize1 (9/9/13)

שים לב.מה שם הפורום? 
נכון.פורום כלבים.

לי איכפת מה יהיה גורל הכלב.האם יתגלגל בין משפחות? האם יטופל?
אולי יברח,יזרק,יגיע להסגר ויומת? הכל אפשרי.
לא נותנים כאן עצות סתמיות וגם אם מישהו מספר מנסיונו האישי,הוא עושה זאת בכדי להמחיש מה משמעות הכלב עבורו.
כשיניב או אחרים כתבו על הכלבים שלהם,כוונתם לא הייתה "שופוני יאנאס",
אלא להביע את אהבתם לכלב שלהם,שבעיניהם הוא חלק בלתי נפרד מהמשפחה.
אני יודעת ומסכימה שלעיתים ישנם מצבים קיצוניים שאי אפשר להמשיך להחזיק כלב,כמו לא עלינו מחלות קשות או חלילה מוות,
אבל בעקרון,מה שכולם מנסים להסביר הוא,שכאשר מחליטים שינוי במשפחה, הכלב צריך להלקח בחשבון עם כל הקושי.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

עוד פעם הצפי לשחורות? 
נניח שהכלב יתגלגל, נניח שכך, נניח שאחרת...
למה שלוקחים כלב מעמותה, כולם רואים רק שיהיה טוב, אבל אם מוסרים כלב לאימוץ למשפחה אחרת, זה מתכון לאסון?

נניח שהכלב צריך לעבור חצי שנה הסגר במדינה זרה, זה טוב?! זה עדיף?!
נניח שבמדינה החדשה הנסיבות הן שלא יהיה זמן להשקיע בו. זה עדיף על בית אלטרנטיבי?!

לא יודעים מה ייקרה בבית האלטרנטיבי?!
אנחנו גם לא יודעים מה ייקרה לכלב בבית זה.
אנחנו גם לא יודעים מה ייקרה אם בכלל יוותרו על הנסיעה בגלל הילדה והקשר שלה לכלב...
ואם ההורים ייתגרשו בגלל זה?
ואם לילדה תהיה טראומה...

ואם ואם ואם
ואם.

ספקולציות על ספקולציות.

תוכניות בחיים לא עושים על בסיס ספקולציות, ואנשים נורמטיבים לא יקריבו את כל מסלול הקריירה שלהם, רק כדי להמשיך לטפל בכלב.
אם יש מישהו שכן, הוא לא צריך את הפורום הזה כדי להגיד לו את זה.

אני חוזר, כל זמן שיימצאו לו בית הולם, עשו את שלהם.


----------



## sunrize1 (9/9/13)

אהיה כנה איתך 
גם כשלוקחים כלב ממכלאות,עמותות וכד', אני יודעת שקיים תמיד הסיכוי שיחזור או לא יסתדר. זה קיים,אפילו סיכוי אחד קלוש ביותר ואמנם אני שמחה שאימצו,אבל אף פעם אי אפשר לדעת מה יקרה בסוף.

בזה אני מסכימה איתך,אם ימצאו בית שבאמת ידאג לו כמו שצריך,אני בעד.
כי הרי ברור שהוא לא נלקח בחשבון במעבר הזה שהם עושים,
לכן עדיף בית טוב אחר.


----------



## shaharc1 (9/9/13)

אני חייבת לציין, 
שעם חלק מהדברים שלך אני מסכימה לגמרי, ומבינה את ההגיון מאחוריהם. 

כמוך, גם אני מבדילה בין נטישה לבין מציאת בית חדש לכלב. אני לא מסכימה עם זה האחרון, אבל כן רואה את ההבדל בינהם.
כן ראיתי מצבים שעדיף שהכלב ימצא בית אחר כי הוא פשוט לא התאים לבית שלו וכולם סבלו. אני לא משווה מערכת יחסים עם כלב למערכת יחסים של הורים וילדים (מבחינת סוג הקשר), אלא יותר לזוגיות. לפעמים זה פשוט לא עובד ולא מתחבר אישיותית. 

ועדיין, למרות כל זאת, **לי** , והדגשתי את זה גם בתגובה הראשונה שלי, לא נשמע הגיוני לעבור דירה בלי הכלבה. לא רק בגלל הכלבה, גם בגלל הילדה. יש סיבות שנשמעות לי הגיוניות, ויש סיבות שלא. כמו שלא עוברים דירה ומשאירים את אחד הילדים בארץ, ככה לא משאירים גם את הכלב.


----------



## Luring Monkey (11/9/13)

לא יודעת מי הוא, אבל אתה ככל הנראה בבון 
ישראלי ממוצע, שההגדרה שלו לטיעון ענייני הוא לזרוק בפני כל מי שמגיב לו את המנטרה השנונה ״מי אתה בכלל?!״. 

ממש אדם מקסים.


----------



## ira87 (11/9/13)

אתם מוזמנים למחוק אותי, אבל אני לא מסוגלת 
לשתוק: איזה מן אדם שפל אתה שאתה מרשה לעצמך לדבר לאנשים בצורה כל כך משפילה? מי שמך לשפוט ככה ולהשתלח מאחורי המקלדת??? אתה אדם שפל שלא בוחל בשום רגש. 

אין לי מילים אחרות - אנשים שחושבים שמאחורי המקלדת אין אדם אחר עם רגשות שאתה לא בוחל בשום אמצעים על מנת לפגוע בו. 

ואגב, ה"צדיקים" הכי גדולים בהיסטוריה, אלה בטבחו בגאון באומות שלמות - היו להם בדיוק כמוך כפי שציינת באחת ההודעה "נימוקים וביקורת מנומקת". ואיך אתה אומר? סתם נקודה למחשבה.


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

לא יודע, אני רואה פה עדר צווח כמוך 
שמסביר למישהי אחרת, מה סדרי העדיפות שלה בחיים צריכים להיות.

אני לא כתבתי שומדבר שפוגע ביניב. כתבתי שהוא לא במקום שהוא יכול להרשות לעצמו להשתלח בפותחת השרשור ולהטיף לה איך צריך לחיות באופן מוסרי, כי הוא לא עומד בפני הדילמות שלה.

מעבר לזה, העובדה שהוא מחזיק מעצמו נעלה מבחינת רגש, לא מבוססת על כלום. הוא מטפל בכלב החולה שלו, כמו שצריך ומצופה. זהו.

לגבי הקישור ל-"מנהיגים שטובחים...", באמת, זו אמורה כל כך תלושה שהיא פשוט מביכה מבחינת העדר הרלוונטיות שלה לטיעון.


----------



## dim18 (11/9/13)

גדול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
צריך להכניס את ההודעה הזאת תחת הערך "אירוניה" במילון.

אתה מכנה את האנשים פה "עדר צווח" בעוד אני יכול למנות פה כמה וכמה תתי שרשורים בהם אתה מתלהם ומשתלח באנשים בלי אבחנה, העיקר כל השאר הם "עדר צווח", אהבתי....


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

אתה אדם אלים וקיצוני, וזה מתאים לך 
להצטרף להודעות עם קללות ולהצטרף אליהן בשמחה.
זה שעשו אותך מנהל זה הביזיון של תפוז.


----------



## dim18 (11/9/13)

אמר זה שהצליח לריב עם חצי מהכותבים פה


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

כל זמן שהם אנשים שפלים כמוך 
שעסוקים רק בלהשתלח במבקרים תמימים, שרק רוצים למצוא בית חדש לכלב שלהם, ועסוקים בלהסביר כמה הם נעלים ומוסריים, בשעה שלמעשה אין להם שומדבר בחיים מלבד כלב (ולחלקם אפילו זה לא...) - לכבוד הוא לי.


----------



## dim18 (11/9/13)

זה בסדר, כל אחד צריך תחביב בחיים


----------



## ira87 (11/9/13)

רלוונטיות? בבלת המילים שכתבת 
כל זה זה רלוונטי? וחוסר הרלוונטיות שאתה מייחס לאחרים? 

כל כך הרבה מילים פוגעות וסתם, פשוט סתם רק על מנת להוכיח את הנקודה שלך.
בקיצור, מקוה שאם ייצא לך להתמודד עם הדילמה הזו, בזקנה תישאר בקהילה ולא תמצא עצמך זנוח באיזה בית אבות דוחה. ולהגיד שלזה אין קשר, זה יהיה תלוש מהמציאות לחלוטין או עצימת עיניים אופנתית למדי.


----------



## pandidi (8/9/13)




----------



## sivi1964 (8/9/13)




----------



## fi0na24 (8/9/13)

זו בדיוק הבעיה.. שהם בעלים, הכלב הוא רכוש.. 
אני אמא של הכלבים והחתולה שלי, לא הבעלים שלהם. ואמא לא נוטשת את הילדים שלה


----------



## SigaLin1 (8/9/13)




----------



## falou (9/9/13)

יש לך ילדים?


----------



## fi0na24 (9/9/13)

לא. ואני לא חושבת שזה קשור... 
אבל יצא לי לפגוש איזו משפחה או שתיים שיש להם גם ילדים וגם כלבים...


----------



## DogsPCI (9/9/13)

והם לא זרקו את הכלב כי נסעו לסוף-שבוע באילת?


----------



## עמית184 (10/9/13)

נדמה לי, ואני באמת חושב שאינני טועה, שמרבית 
המתדיינים איתך פה בשירשור הזה הם הורים לילדים. כולל עבדך הנאמן.


----------



## KallaGLP (9/9/13)

אני מאוד אוהבת את הכלב שלי 
אבל אני לא אמא שלו. גם את בעלי אני מאוד אוהבת, אבל אני לא אמא שלו. ואת הוריי אני גם מאוד אוהבת. אבל אני לא אמא שלהם. אני אמא של הילדים שלי בלבד.
זה לא קשור בכלל לשרשור הזה, וגם לא לעוצמת האהבה או האחריות שאני חשה כלפי כל אותם היצורים האחרים שציינתי, כולל הכלב, אבל כשיש כמה ילדים על שתיים זה משנה מעט את הפרספקטיבה לחלק מהאנשים. יש לי הורים (שייבדלו לחיים ארוכים), יש לי בן זוג, יש לי כלב, יש לי חתולים ויש לי ילדים, וכל אחד מהם תופס נישה אחרת משלו בחיים שלי.


----------



## חמניות פורחות (9/9/13)

לא משנה איך תקראי לזה.הם חלק מהמשפחה. 
מדובר כאן ביצור שהכנסת אותו כחלק מהמשפחה שלך. ובתור שכזה, מדובר כאן באחריות ובמחוייבות.


----------



## KallaGLP (9/9/13)

ברור, וגם באהבה 
אבל זה לא יחסים של אמא וילד.


----------



## sivi1964 (8/9/13)

לא מסכימה. 
מדובר בהעברת  הרעיון העקרוני והבסיסי שלאמץ זה*לכל החיים!!!!לטוב ולרע!!!!!*

כל אחד בחיים שלו ובהתמודדות שלו.לאחד זה מה שנפל עכשיו על בעליה של סטיבי ,לאחר גירושין,פרידה,מפולת כלכלית ,נסיעה לחיים במדינה אחרת,ועוד ועוד..
הבעלים האלו מוותרת...
..
ותמשיך את החיים החדשים שלה  בלי שום יכולת לשלוט משם על גורלה של הכלבה 
אני חושבת שזאת דרך קלה לעבור הלאה...
ולטעמי אין לזה ולא ייהיה בחיים צידוק .
אם רק היו מתאמצים בכיוון הנכון היו יכולים לקחת אותה.

אבל כאמור המובן מאליו לחלק מהכותבים כאן נראה הזוי וקיצוני למרבית האוכלוסייה "הנורמטיבית".


----------



## KallaGLP (8/9/13)

זה בכלל לא העניין. 
אני ממש לא רואה את עצמי בוחרת לעבור למדינה שאליה אני לא יכולה לקחת את הכלב שלי. מבחינתי זה לא נראה בא בחשבון בכלל. אבל אני לא מכירה את המשפחה הזאת ואת הנסיבות שלה. זה שאני לא הייתי עושה זאת, אין פירוש הדבר שצריך למהר לשפוט אחרים.


----------



## theyael78 (9/9/13)

שאלה שאלתית מאוד 
האיסנטינקט הראשוני שלי כמובן שנמצא עם הרוב המוחץ כאן שטוען שפשוט לא נוסעים בלי הכלב.
מצד שני, לא יודעת... אני לא מכירה את המשפחה ואת הנסיבות והמ מותר ומה אסור ואיפה הם נמצאים בחיים. יש מוקמות עבודה (הסוכנות היהודית למשל) שבהם אתה מגיע לסוג של תקרה ואין לך לאן להתקדם ואתה חייב לנסוע לשליחות (שלא נדבר על דיפלומטים ועל אנשי "משרד ראש הממשלה")  לא יודעת.. נשמע כאילו היא באמת דואגת לכלבה ומנסה לעשות במסגרת המצב הנתון את מה שטוב עבורה...
אני יכולה להגיד שבפעם האחרונה שהציעו לי לצאת לשליחות (לונדון.. מטומטמת איך ויתרת!?!?!?!) היה לי ברור שזה לא קורה כי הם לא מאפשרים לי להביא את מיסטר שוקון. אבל אני רווקה (פנויה להובלות, כן?!), צריכה לפרנס רק את עצמי ואת השוקון, אין לי משכנתא ומחוייבויות גדולות על הראש אז למרות הפיתוי הכספי קל לי לוותר ולהישאר כאן. אבל מה היה קורה אם הייתה לי משפחה, אם הייתה לי משכנתא? התחייבויות בבנק? בעל שרוצה להתקדם העבודה? אני רוצה להאמין שהתשובה שלי הייתה זהה לתשובה שנתתי היום.. אבל זה יהיה צביעות מצידי להתנבא ולהגיד מה הייתי עושה במצב הזה ...
גילוי נאות, כשאנחנו עלינו לארץ לא איפשרו לנו להביא את הכלב שלנו (רועה גרמני מהמם שענה לשם "כלב" ) היום זה קצת אחרת אבל לפני 20 שנה כשעלינו לארץ זה לא היה אפשרי ובאמת זו הייתה שאלה. מה עושים? נאשרים בחו"ל או עולים? לבסוף ועם צער מאוד עמוק השארנו אותו עם דוד שלי שהוא הכיר ואהב ולשמחתינו הוא חיי עוד שנים רבות ומאושרות (עד שהאגן הכריע אותו). זה לא היה קל לאף אחד מאיתנו והתחושה הייתה ממש כאילו השארנו מאחורה בן משפחה אבל זו הייתה המציאות הנתונה... 
אל חשש... חודשיים אחרי שעלינו מצאנו כלב משוטט.. כי המשפחה שלנו בלי כלב זה כמו קפה בלי חלב... מוזר


----------



## KallaGLP (9/9/13)

זה כל מה שאני אומרת: 
לא למהר לשפוט.


----------



## pandidi (9/9/13)

אני אענה לך בשאלה. 
החליפי בכל ההודעה שלך את המילה כלב בילד. מה תהיה התשובה?
נכון. כלב זה לא ילד. זה כלב. אבל הוא תלוי בי בדיוק כמו שהילד תלוי..


----------



## sivi1964 (9/9/13)

אז קבלי תיקון- 
הכלב תלוי בנו הרבה הרבה יותר מאשר הילד.
הילד גדל ומתבגר ונעשה אדם עצמאי ובוחר ובונה חיים ניפרדים משל עצמו.
הכלב נשאר ילד ניצחי גם כשהא כבר קשיש.

והוא תלוי בנו לנצח בכל מובן שהוא.


----------



## pandidi (9/9/13)

נכון. ואז הוא הכי נזקק לנו .. כשהוא קשיש וחסר 
אונים


----------



## theyael78 (9/9/13)

לא יודעת מה לענות לכן 
האינסטינקט הראשון שלי הוא להגיד שאתן צודקות וברור שכלב זה כמו ילד והוא חלק בלתי נפרד מהמשפחה.
מצד שני.. לצערי העולם לא מתנהל ע"פי התפיסות שלנו..


----------



## לולו המשוגע (9/9/13)

בסופו של יום הכל זה עניין של סדרי עדיפויות


----------



## Yaniv-DC (9/9/13)

בדיוק ככה העולם מתנהל - לפי התפיסות שלנו 
אם לא הייתה התפיסה הזו של "אל תשפוט", "איזה תגובות מוגזמות" וכו' - אז לא היה מתנהל הדיון הזה בכלל.
אבל אלה התפיסות שלנו, של זה מותר, של כלב זה לא ילד, של אפשר למסור.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

כלב לא תלוי בך כמו ילד 
מחר תני לא בית אחר ודואג, והוא לא ייזכור בכלל שהיית קיימת.


----------



## djinnie (9/9/13)

Yeah, like this dog, for instance  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachiko

Very convenient to believe that they don't remember, they don't miss their former owner, they are just dumb animals. This belief makes it easy for the owner to pass on the "amnesic" dog without the uncomfortable feeling that they caused the living toy undeserved pain.

There was someone here, in this forum, telling about a young boxer who had been abandoned and taken to a shelter. The boxer didn't eat, didn't drink and looked very depressed. He probably didn't know that he was not supposed to remember and miss his humans (who had no problem getting rid of him).


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

Some individual animals respond badly... 
to change.
The overwhelming majority of dogs have no problem changing homes, after a short adaptation period. Otherwise, how can we recommend adopting a dog from a shelter?


----------



## djinnie (10/9/13)

You claimed the dogs don't remember 
In your words: מחר תני לא בית אחר ודואג, והוא לא ייזכור בכלל שהיית קיימת

It is obviously not true, as the examples in my previous post show.

Dogs do remember, sometimes for years. Bonnie remembered Barbara, after not seeing her for a year. She was happy in her new life, but she did remember her, the fact that she had a new home did not erase the memory of the old one.

Clyde had been with an Elizabethan collar for more than two weeks. Before that, his favorite ball went under the sofa. He tried to retrieve it, but the collar didn't allow him to crawl under the sofa. After a few unsuccessful attempts, he gave up and never tried again, for as long as he had the Elizebathan collar. You could have thought that he forgot everything about the ball. The first thing he did after I removed his collar, was crawl under the sofa and get his ball.


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

Dogs do not remember 
I'm not going to chew the information for everybody. Google: long term memory in dogs" if you find this interesting, as your example is irrelevant to the term (and my meaning).


----------



## djinnie (10/9/13)

What about defining your meaning 
since it is obviously not the same as the one of the rest of us? What exactly do you understand by "the dog will forget you exist"?


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

exactly that 
dogs do not remember you, when you're not there


----------



## djinnie (10/9/13)

?How on earth do you know that 
Can you show some proof that dogs do not remember you when you're not there, since they clearly remember you when seeing you after a long time not being there?


----------



## KallaGLP (10/9/13)

אין ספק שהם זוכרים. 
יחד עם זאת כלל לא בטוח שהם סובלים לאורך זמן אם הם עוברים למשפחה אחרת שמתייחסת אליהם יפה. אני מכירה כלבה שנמסרה לבית אחר והבעלים המקורית קופצת מדי פעם לבקר אותה. אז הכלבה מאוד מאוד שמחה לראות אותה, אך כשהיא לא שם היא נראית מרוצה ומאושרת, ולא הבחנתי באיזו עצבות מיוחדת כשהיא עוזבת. אחרי דקה היא כבר ממשיכה להתנהג רגילץ אם הכלב היה כל כך סבול מכל פרידה מבעליו, אז גם להשאיר אותו לשבוע (שלא לדבר על חודש) בפנסיון כדי לנסוע לטיול זה היה מעשה אכזרי שלא יעשה, כי הכלב הרי לא מבין שבעוד שבוע הוא מוחזר לבעליו, הוא חי את הרגע. לכן אני מאמינה שהרבה כלבים שנמסרים למשפחות טובות כן יהיו מאושרים. אין לי ספק שהם יזהו את הבעלים הקודמים אם יפגשו בהם וגם ישמחו מאוד לפגוש אותם, אך זה אינו מוכיח שהם לא מאושרים במשפחה החדשה. זה כמובן לא בא להגיד שאני תומכת במסירת כלבים, אלא רק שאם קרה ומאיזושהי סיבה בכל זאת היה אילוץ למסור כלב, אין פירושו של דבר שלא יהיה מאושר גם אם הוא זוכר את בעליו הקודמים.


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

הם זוכרים רק אם משהו מזכיר להם 
כלומר ריח או מראה.
אחרת הם לא זוכרים. כלומר, הם לא יושבים ומתגעגעים, כמו בני אדם.


----------



## djinnie (11/9/13)

When Bonnie ran away from Barbara (whom she 
knew and loved and who lived in a house with 4 dogs and a lot of cats, and had a huge yard where Bonnie loved to play) in order to come back to us, what exactly made her do so?

Someone who has brought along their Siberian Husky when they made alya from Russia said "This dog came 40 kilometers after my daughter, how could I have not taken her with us?"


----------



## DogsPCI (10/9/13)

אתה באמת רוצה לומר לי שכשאני יוצא למילואים 
לכמה שבועות והכלבה אצל חבר ששומר עליה. כשאני חוזר והיא הכי שמחה לראות אותי בעולם, היא כלל לא יודעת מי אני?


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

תגגל: Long term memory in dogs 
איש, אתה אקדמאי, אתה לא צריך אותי למצוא לך מחקרים...


----------



## DogsPCI (10/9/13)

האקדמיה והמדע חוקרים את המציאות ומתארים אותה 
ולא קובעים אותה!

ולכן אם אני נעדר מהביית לשלושה שבועות, וחוזר והכלבה שלי שחייה שלשוה שבועות בבית אחר ואוהב, רצה אלי והכי שמחה בעולם - זו המציאות!
היא לא שכחה אותי לרגע, ולא עברה הלאה, ובטח שלא פרחתי מזכרונה לחלוטין.


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

גם אתה לא גיגלת, וגם אתה הבאת דוגמא... 
...לא רלוונטית למושג.
אם היית מגגל היית רואה שבשלושה שבועות שלא היית, היא לא חשבה עליך לרגע.


----------



## ליאת59 (10/9/13)

עצוב שאתה חושב ככה 
בכל פעם שבעלי נמצא בנסיעת עבודה הכלב שלנו מחפש אותו בכל מקום, כל הזמן. רץ לאוטו בכל פעם שיוצאים ומקצר משמעותית את הטיולים בחוץ כדי לבדוק אם בעלי בבית. בימי שישי המצב יותר גרוע- כן, אתה תופתע לשמוע שהכלב יודע מתי בדיוק מגיע יום שישי- הכלב בדיכאון מהבוקר ועד הערב כי הוא רגיל לארוחה משפחתית והוא מרגיש שמישהו חסר.

זה קורה בשבוע, זה קורה בשבועיים וזה קרה גם למשך 3 חודשים (!!!) בהם הכלב הראה סימנים מובהקים של עצב והתנהגות שונה, בימי שישי ובכלל. עצוב לשמוע שהכלב שלך לא מרגיש ככה... אולי אתה צריך לבדוק למה זה ככה.


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

זה קורה כי הכלב מריח אותו כל הזמן 
אל תדאגי, הכלבה שלי עומדת כל הדרך מהפנסיון הביתה בין המושבים ונובחת...
זה עדיין לא אומר שהיא זוכרת אותי כשאני לא שם.

בכלל אל תדאגי ליחסים שלי עם הכלבות שלי. לי אין את הבעיות שנפוצות אצל כל מיני כאלו שהכלב אצלם הוא סגן של אלוהים ("מושמוש בורח לי בלי רצועה... מושמוש משתין על המיטה... מושמוש משמיד את הרהיטים... מושמוש תוקפני לילד של השכנים... מושמוש לא עושה מה שאומרים לו...).

לגבי יום שישי, זו הפרשנות שלך, אבל היא לא נכונה.


----------



## ליאת59 (10/9/13)

בטח שזו הפרשנות שלי.. 
זה בטח עצוב להיות אתה.


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

זה אמור להעליב? 
כי עלבונות אישיים זו עבירה על חוקי הפורום, שלא לאמר, התנהגות דוחה ברמה הפרסונלית.


----------



## ליאת59 (10/9/13)

לא, זו כנות 
להיות אדם שמאמין שכלבים שוכחים הכל תוך שבועות ספורים זה עצוב. ליצור קשר רדוד כל כך עם הכלב שלך זה עצוב. לא להאמין שלאחרים יש משהו אחר זה עצוב.


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

זו לא אמונה, זו ההנחה המדעית המקובלת 
להאמין אפשר גם שכלבים הם גלגולי נשמות של מלאכים. זה נעים.
עובדתית, אנחנו מפרשים את ההתנהגויות שלהם באופן אנושי, כי זה נעים לנו, אבל זה לא נכון.

כמו כולם, אני מדבר עם הכלבות שלי, אני כועס עליהם כמו על בני אדם, אני מתדיין איתן, אני שואל שאלות... נדמה לי שהן מבינות. הן כמובן לא מבינות כלום.


----------



## ליאת59 (11/9/13)

מחקרים בהתנהגות בעלי חיים 
לעיתים קרובות נבנים סביב דעותיו האישיות של החוקר, והם קבילים בדיוק עד לרגע בו יוצא מחקר חדש שתואם דעה אחרת של חוקר אחר.... 
אז מישהו החליט שכלבים זוכרים רק שבועיים, זה רעיון חמוד. הכלב שלי זוכר יותר. אולי הוא סופרדוג.


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

הכלב שלך נשאר בסביבה שמזכירה לו 
יש שם ריחות והתניות שנבנו.
בסביבה מנותקת, הוא יישכח.

תראי, זה לא נורא קשה להבין...


----------



## dim18 (11/9/13)

יש ללך רפרנסים מדעיים לכך? 
פשוט כי מן הגיון כי מי שטוען טענה מסויימת יהיה זה שיביא גם תימוכין לנכונותה ולחא האנשים שמכירים מציאות אחרת מחיי היום יום שלהם.


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

תגגל לבד: Long term memory in dogs


----------



## dim18 (11/9/13)

כמו שכבר כתבתי לך 
חובת ההוכחה היא עליך, אתה הוא זה שטוען לדבר הזה ועלייך להביא ראיות מחקריות (שייתכן מאוד וקיימות, לא יודע) אשר יסתרו את הנסיון האינטואיטיבי של כל אחד אחר כאן. גם אני יכול להעיד כי כאשר ביקרתי כלב חצי שנה לאחר אימוצו לבית חדש, לקחו לו 30 שניות בדיוק כדי לזהות אותי ולקפוץ עליי בחיבוקים עזים. מקרה נוסף שזכור לי טוב הוא כלב אשר חזר בשל נסיבות מצערות לבית האומנה שלו שנה לאחר שאומץ ושוב זכר אותם כעבור זמן קצר.

בקיצור, עד שלא תביא את התימוכין (בלי המלצות לגלוש בגוגל אלא מאמרים קיימים) אני לא מקבל את הדברים שלך.


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

אני לא יודע, אולי אני מוקף באנשים עם בעיות... 
...בהבנת הנקרא, אז אני אכתוב את זה בשפה הכי פשוטה שיש.
כשאתה שם, הוא נזכר שהוא מכיר אותך.
כשאתה לא שם, הוא לא נזכר בך בכלל.

ואני לא חייב להביא הוכחות לכלום, כמו שגם מי שמולי לא חייב.
מי שמתעצל ללכת ולבדוק, ומעדיף בורות, שיבושם לו.


----------



## dim18 (11/9/13)

לא, אתה פשוט סובל מבעיה קלה של התנשאות 
זה דבר נפוץ אצל אנשים שחשים מלאים בעצמם יותר מדיי.

אבל נלך רגע עם התאוריה הזאת שלך, ואם זה לא אתה שם, ואם זוהי הגרב ששכחת אצל הדוד מלפני שבועיים? ואם זוהי המיטה שלו שהעברת ביחד איתו? ואם זה האוכל המיוחד שהית מאכיל אותו והוא הריח אותו מכלב אחר בגינת כלבים? ואם ואם ואם...לא כל כך פשוט אה.

בדיוק באותה המידה שכל אחד פה מתעצל לבדוק, אתה מתעצל להביא לפה את הקישורים הרלוונטים, אז יוצא ששנינו עצלנים באותה המידה. ולגבי "בורות" אנא חזור לשורה הראשונה בהודעתי.


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

אני סובל מבעיה קשה של התנשאות 
בגלל זה אני מרגיש כאן בבית.


----------



## dim18 (11/9/13)

כל הכבוד לך 
הודאה זהו החלק הראשון בגמילה.

עכשיו נותר לך רק לבצע את החלק השני ונוכל לנהל כאן דיון נורמלי, שיהיה שבהצלחה.


----------



## djinnie (11/9/13)

Maybe you are surrounded by people who 
are a bit more critical about the information on Internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the way, in science, like in justice, it's the one making a claim who has to bring the proof. By the way, "Go to Google" is NOT a proof.


----------



## djinnie (11/9/13)

Not difficult to understand, except that 
it is completely false. 

What about a dog that was very happy to visit her former (foster) home, who went gladly there with the woman who had taken care of her before adoption, and whom she recognized and was always overjoyed to see, but when the evening came and nobody was taking her back home, she walked about the gate, obviously waiting, and in the following days ran away three times?


----------



## dim18 (11/9/13)

עזבי נו, למה לבלבל אותו עם עובדות 
זה בסך הכל כלב, וכזכור כלב זה רק תחביב, הרי איך תחביב יכול לפתח אליך הרגשות מורכבים?
חוץ מזה יש גם איזה מאמר בפילוני לילדים שזורק משהו על LTM בכלבים שאף אחד משום מה לא מוצא, אבל זה הרבה יותר משמעותי מאשר החוויות היומיומיות של עשרות מתנדבים, פעילים ובעלי כלבים שגולשים כאן, וכלם מדווחים על אותן התופעות.


----------



## djinnie (11/9/13)

When you say "Sit" and they sit, do they 
understand you? When you call them to pet them and they come, do they understand you? When you tell them "Let's go for a walk" and they are happy, do they understand you?

If they didn't understand anything, how could they adjust to living with you?


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

I don't mean "anything" literally 
I talk to the dogs. You know, like: "come on, I'm running late and I really need to go" or "stay and sit here until I open the car and call you" etc. Of course they do not understand I'm in a hurry and why, even though I tell them. They do however pick up I'm anxious and speed up and wait until I call them to the car, because they pick up enough hints to understand what I want.


----------



## djinnie (11/9/13)

So they do understand words like 
sit, stay and come. There was a dog who (it was experimentally shown) understood about 200 words. But you're certain that they don't understand when you're in a hurry. Why is that? They don't have the notion for "being in a hurry"? They lack the ability to understand the meaning of human speech? They don't have the hardware for understanding speech?

They do, however, have the FOXP2 gene, one of the genes that control human speech. Interestingly, all the mammals have this gene. The difference between the mouse gene and the human one is 3 different amino acids. The difference between the human gene and the one of the chimps and gorillas is 2 amino acids.

If you look at the genes, anthropomorphism seems more justified than anthropocentrism


----------



## DogsPCI (11/9/13)

שלום falou, מה שלומך? 
לא קראתי את כל ההתכתבות הארוכה בעינייו, בעיקר את ההודעות האחרונות בינך לבין ג'יני.

אני רוצה רק להציג את הדעה שלי ואת החוויה האישית שלי ומלא מעט כלבים, ועם כלבה אחת גם 24 שעות ביום.

אתה צודק, הם לא מבינים עיברית, והם לא מבינים מונחים מהעולם הווירטואלי שלינו, ובטח שגם לא מושגים מופשטים שגם בני-אדם לא מתיד מבינים אותם.

אך עם זאת הם כלל לא נטולי שפה ויכולת לתיקשורת, רק שאנו בני-האדם לא מכירים את השפה ואת הדרך לתקשר איתם.
מלחמות-העולם שלי נגד אילוף כלבים מאסיבי ומכל גישה שהיא זה בדיוק מגיע מכאן.

היכולת ליצור הבנה תיקשורת אמיתית ודו-צדדית עם כלבים קיימת ובענק. ואני אומר יותר מזה כי אכן יש מקומות שהיא מוגבלת, אך עם זאת לרוב ניתן להגיע לרמת-תיקשורת מצויינת עם הכלב, פעמים רבות אפילו הרבה יותר גבוהה מאשר תקשורת עם בני-אדם.

ולכן אני נגד אילוף, כי אילוף הוא צורת תיקשורת חד-צדדית לחלוטין! ואני תמיד אומר חינוך, שם יש צורך בתקשורת דו-צדדית! כבר אמרתי שעל כרטיס הביקור שלי כתוב "לתקשורת טובה עם כלבכם". 
וזה משפט שלא סתם תקעתי אותו שם. זה מה שאני מאמין בו, ומעבר לאמונה מישם אותו באופן קבוע.

אז מה שאתה בעצם אומר אינו נדיר כלל! כל מאלף פה בפורום שאמר לי שכל מה שקיים הוא התניות, וטבלת ה- 2X2 - הם חושבים בדיוק כמוך:
אין באמת עם מי לדבר, יש את מי להתנות, ובעוצמה! 
אז בעניין הזה לפחות אתה ממש לא במיעוט! (ואני כן  ).


הלוואי ויום-אחד יותר אנשים יקלטו כי אכן ניתן ליצור שפה (יותר נכון לילמוד שפה קיימת, אותה אנו לא מכירים) ויקלטו שבהחלט ניתן לתקשר עם הכלב באופן דו-צדדי. ועוד ברמה כזו שהם פתאום יקלטו עד כמה יכולת התקשורת שהייתה להם עד אז הייתה ענייה ודלה.
אני יכול ללמד את השפה הזו, והשאלה היא האם למישהו יש את הזמן והרצון לעשות שינוי בחשיבה, וללמוד כישורי תקשורת חדשים.

(אנשים בעיקר אוהבים לענות ולדבר, וכלל לא להקשיב. חוץ מזה שאצל רוב האנשים המוח קודח ללא סוף, והם כל הזמן מפוצצים במחשבות על דברים שאינם רלוונטים למציאות האמיתי של אותו הרגע).

ערב טוב לך, ולכל מי שקורא .


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

אתה מייחס לי דברים שלא אמרתי 
לא כתבתי על איך צריך להתייחס לכלב שלך דבר. אנשים לא בונים יחסים יותר עם שומדבר ועם אף אחד, אז גם עם הכלב לא.
שמים עליו רצועה, לוקחים אותו לצרכים, וזהו. מקסימום יושבים בזמן שהוא מסתובב בגינה עם כלבים אחרים.

אם אתה בונה תקשורת עם כלב, כבר לא צריך לאלף אותו עם פקודות וצ'ופרים וכו', הוא פשוט עושה איתך דברים כי זה כיף לו לעשות איתך ביחד דברים. אבל אנשים לא לומדים להנות מהחברה של הכלב, והכלב גם לא מתייחס אליהם

אני הולך בפארק, ואישה מבוגרת עומדת ליד רטריבר שמן מאוד, שרובץ עם כדור בפה ומסרב לזוז. יום קיץ חם מאוד. היא מיואשת, לא מסוגלת למשוך אותו. נגשתי אליה (בד"כ אני לא ניגש לאנשים, הם אף פעם לא רוצים להקשיב), שאלתי אם היא צריכה עזרה?
כשהסכימה פניתי לכלב ולקחתי לו את הכדור בעדינות מהפה. ברור שעם כדור בפה, ביום חם, עוד יותר חם לו, אבל רטריבר הוא רטריבר...
הלכתי שני צעדים אחורה,הראיתי לו את הכדור, זרזתי אותו... והוא קם ובא. ככה הלכנו עד לבית של האישה.
וזה היה הכלב שלה, והיא לא מבינה אותו בכלל.

אבל כל זה לא קשור ליכולת של כלבים לזכור או להתגעגע. הם חיים את הרגע. אם את שואל אותי, זה חלק גדול מהקסם שלהם. הם לא נוטרים טינה, הם לא זוכרים להתחשבן, הם לא צוברים משקעים. תן להם את הטוב, והם ייקחו כל פעם, בלי קשר להאם כעסת עליהם בבוקר (בהכללה. כמובן שיש כאלו שכבר נפגעו מעבר ליכולת לסמוך על בני אדם בכלל...).


----------



## DogsPCI (11/9/13)

שלום falou.......... 
ממש לא הייתה כוונה לכתיבה אישית מולך, ובאמת שלא התכוונתי ליחס אליך משהו באופן-אישי (למרות שבסוף כן אולי פניתי אליך) 

פתחתי את ההודעה הקודמת שלי ב:

"לא קראתי את כל ההתכתבות הארוכה בעיניין, בעיקר את ההודעות האחרונות בינך לבין ג'יני.

אני רוצה רק להציג את הדעה שלי ואת החוויה האישית שלי ומלא מעט כלבים, ועם כלבה אחת גם 24 שעות ביום.".

אני כותב כי אני כותב, אולי מישהו יפיק מזה משהו


----------



## djinnie (11/9/13)

They do remember the past. They have people 
and dogs whom they don't like, and they remember them. 

I take my dogs out very early in the morning: 5 a.m., at this hour there are very few people in the street, usually the same people every day. She never barks at these people. But if, by chance, there is someone she hasn't seen before, she barks at that person. Doesn't matter if it's a man or a woman, young or old - it's not one of the "usual". If she doesn't remember, how do you explain this?

Here's a science article about memory in dogs:

http://www.phenix-veterinaire.com/download/file725_Nov.2012_156_article2.pdf

(When you use Google, it's useful to try Google Schloar sometimes)


----------



## falou (11/9/13)

That's problem solving 
This is more relevant

http://animal.discovery.com/pets/dogs-perceive-time.htm


----------



## wgaf (11/9/13)

אני חייב לחלוק עליך 
מהנסיון לי וללא התיימרות לקביעת כללים אני חייב לציין שלכלבה שלי יש רשימה חשבונות שהיא כל הזמן מנסה לסגור.
עם רוב הכלבים היא מסתדרת ( בערך 85 % מהם). יש כלבים שהפחידו אותה כשהיתה גורה, לפני קרוב לשנה, אותם ללא יוצא מן הכלל היא מנסה לתקוף. 
יש גם כלבים שהיא מנסה לתקוף ללא סיבה (ההסקי למשל), אבל אני לא יכול להתעלם מהחוקיות הזו. יש לה רשימה של חשבונות לסגור.


----------



## עמית184 (11/9/13)

זה לא קשור לזיכרון, 
קח ממנה את הפנקס השחור שלה, וחלאס!


----------



## marx04 (11/9/13)

כלל לא בטוח שזו רשימה מבוססת זיכרון 
שלום לך,

ספק אם מדובר ברשימה מבוססת זיכרון.
יכול מאד להיות שמדובר בטריגר קבוע שהכלב האחר מעורר בכל פעם מחדש אצלה, מבלי שהיא "זוכרת" את הכלב או את הטריגר.
כך לדוגמא, יכול להיות שריח מסוים שקיים אצל הכלב האחר מעורר בכל פעם את הכלבה שלך. היא אינה "זוכרת" את הריח הזה או את הכלב, אלא שבכל פעם שהיא נתקלת בריח הזה (בין אם אצל הכלב המסוים הזה ובין אם אצל כלב אחר) היא מגיבה בעוררות או בתוקפנות אינסטינקטיביות.
אנחנו נוטים להבין התנהגויות כלביות באמות מידה אנושיות, וזה חל גם לגבי זיכרון. מה שברור הוא שהזיכרון הכלבי שונה מאד מהזיכרון האנושי. על כן נכון שההתנהגות של הכלבה שלך הייתה מלמדת על פעולה על סמך זיכרון אם היא הייתה בן-אדם, אך מאחר שהיא כלבה צריך להיזהר מלהסיק זאת בקלות כזו.

בברכה,

אורי.


----------



## falou (12/9/13)

זה משהו אחר ממה שהתכוונתי 
התכוונתי שאם אתה כועס על הכלבה בבוקר, היא לא נעלבת ועוברת לברוגז...
זה שהיא תוקפת בגלל שיש לה התנייה מהכלב שתקף אותה, זה ברור.

אבל אתה יודע את דעתי, יש לך קשיי תקשורת מהותיים עם הכלבה שלך. משהו באינטראקציה שלה עם החיים ואיתך לא עובד נכון. יש יותר מדי סטרס בקיום שלה, כמו שאתה מתאר אותו.


----------



## עמית184 (10/9/13)

יש כמה כלבים בצבח ר"ג שאני מגיע פעם או פעמיים 
בשבוע להוציא אותם לטיול קצר. הם אוהבים את זה, ואוהבים אותי. אחד מהם תוקפני כמעט לכל אדם מלבד לכמה בודדים שהוא אוהב. אני ביניהם.

קרה ולא יכולתי להגיע לבית המחסה שלושה שבועות. כשחזרתי, כל הכלבים שמחו לראות אותי. יצאו מגדרם ממש מרוב שמחה. כולל זה שתוקפני לכל הולך על שתיים.

מיד הרגעתי אותם ואמרתי להם, "לכו תגגלו: Long term memory in dogs" לפני שאתם ככה שמחים לראות אותי.

הם לא התרשמו. טוב, הם לא מלומדים וזה.


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

אם היית מגגל היית מבין שהדוגמא שלך 
לא רלוונטית למושג.


----------



## עמית184 (10/9/13)

לא רלוונטי כי זה לא טווח זמן ארוך או כי זה לא 
זיכרון?

או אולי כי זה לא כלב?


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

זה לא רלוונטי כי אתה מתעצל לחפש מידע 
אז אני לא מתכוון ללעוס לך את החומר.
אם זה מעניין אותך, תלמד.
לא מעניין, לא צריך.


----------



## djinnie (10/9/13)

"They never forget" 
The photographer from the Wolf Park, Indiana http://wolfpark.org/ used to go on a trip, once a year, to visit various parks and zoos where there were former Wolf Park wolves. The wolves always recognized him, reacting like happy dogs when seeing him, though many hadn't seen him for over a year. "They never forget", he said - but hey, what does he know?


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

Again, irrelevant example to the term


----------



## לולו המשוגע (10/9/13)

וואלה. ומי עכשיו מדבר מחוסר ניסיון? 
כרגע יש אצלי באומנה את צ'יפ, כלב שאומץ בגיל חצי שנה והוחזר אחרי שנה וחצי. הדבר הכי לא נכון שאפשר להגיד עליו שזה שיש לו בית אחר, אז הוא שכח. כי יופי - הוא לא נכנס לכלבייה, הוא הגיע אליי לאומנה - אבל הוא כבר כמעט שבוע כאן, והוא שוכב כל היום בדכאון ומדי פעם מרים את הראש ובוכה או מסתובב בבית מבולבל כולו. לכל מקום שאני הולכת הוא הולך אחרי. כשאני יוצאת מהבית הוא נובח ומיילל. אז כן, אוקיי, כשאנחנו יוצאים לטייל הוא שמח, ומדי פעם בבית הוא ניגש אליי שאלטף אותו, אבל הוא רחוק שנות אור מההכרזה חסרת הבסיס שלך "מחר תני לו בית אחר ודואג, והוא לא יזכור בכלל שהייית קיימת."

אתה יודע מה עוד? אני מתנדבת בעמותה שפועלת בהסגר עירוני ונמצאת שם פיזית מספר ימים בשבוע. אל הסגר עירוני מגיעים בין היתר גם הסגרי נשיכה, כלבי בית שנשכו ונכנסים למספר ימים להסגר. בוא פעם ותסתכל עליהם ואחר כך תגיד לי שהם לא חווים את הכאב שבנטישה. ולא, זה לא כי הם נכנסים לכלבייה, זה כי הם נפרדים מהבעלים שלהם אל סביבה לא מוכרת ולא ברורה.

אז עם כל הכבוד...


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

אז את ממליצה לא לאמץ מכלבייה? 
אתה יודעת טוב מאוד - אם נותנים לכלב את התנאים שהוא צריך, ברב המכריע של המקרים - הוא ייתרגל ויהיו לו חיים מצויינים.


----------



## לולו המשוגע (10/9/13)

מה שאני ממליצה זה שלא לבטל כה בקלות את 
החוויה של הכלב בסיפור (כמו שנעשה עם החוויה של הילדה, למעלה יותר בשרשור). 

נוצר כאן מצב שבאופן (לא) מפתיע, שני הגורמים היחידים בשרשור - הכלבה והילדה - שאין להם יכולת להתבטא כמו אדם מבוגר (למרות שלשניהם כן יש את היכולת להרגיש כאב, לחוות פרידה ולהתגעגע למשהו שחסר) הם גם אלו שלא מקבלים התייחסות רצינית. אבל ההגשמה האישית של האבא - קידום בעבודה, חוויה של מגורים בחו"ל, עלייה במשכורת, זה כבר משהו להתייחס אליו ברצינות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



העובדה שהכלב יתרגל, לא מבטלת את הסבל שהוא עבר והיה יכול להימנע ממנו. העובדה שהילדה תמשיך הלאה, לא מבטל את הרגשות הקשים שתחווה ותיקח עמה הלאה בעתיד. לא מאמינה שלהורים (איני הורה, כאן אני מניחה) יש רצון עז לגרום לחוויות קשות לילדיהם בכוונה כדי שיגדלו מחוזקים ומחושלים. כך שאני מאמינה ששני הנושאים האלו שווים יותר מהתייחסות קלה, וממש לא הגיוני לבטל אותם על הסף, כאילו - הילד/הכלב יתגברו וישכחו תוך יומיים.


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

ההכנסה של המשפחה משפיעה ישירות על 
מצב הילדה.
אני חושב שברגשות של הילדה מתחשבים, ראי את הכותרת של השרשור. זה לא אומר שפועלים רק במטרה למנוע ממנה כאב רגשי מיידי.

אבל כבר התייחסתי לנקודות הללו, והאמת היא (וזה לא קשור אלייך), קצת נמאס לי לחזור על עצמי...


----------



## לולו המשוגע (10/9/13)

נכון, אבל גם נוכחות של כלבה בבית וספיגה 
של ערכים כגון נאמנות, חמלה ועוד.
שים לב שעבור עצה על כיצד לבשר את המסירה לילדה הכותבת נכנסה לפורום ושאלה, אבל בנוגע לשאלת הרילוקיישן - היא לא. בין אם שאלה מישהו פעם אחת ואמרו לה שאין אפשרות, ובין אם לא לקחה את הכלבה כלל בחשבון, ברור לנו שבירור מעמיק בנוגע לנושא לא נעשה כאן. 
כל העניין הוא, שיש מכלול גורמים שמשפיעים על החלטה כזו, גם הכנסה, גם קידום בעבודה, אבל גם מחוייבויות קודמות שיש בארץ. האם היו בוחרים לעבור לחו"ל במקרה של סב חולה שדורש עזרה בארץ? אולי כן ואולי לא, וכמו שכתבתי במקום אחר, הכל זה עניין של סדרי עדיפויות בסופו של עניין. ומה שמקומם זה שהכלבה מצאה את עצמה בסוף סדר העדיפויות של ההורים.

דבר אחרון, לומר שהכלבה תהיה בסדר בבית אחר זו היתממות. לכל הפחות יש להודות בכך שיתכן והמסירה לא הייתה טובה (אתה יודע כמה כלבים מתגלגלים מבית לבית, אפילו בלי בעיות התנהגות?) ולהבין שכמו שבית אחד העביר אותה הלאה, גם בית אחר יכול, מה שלא מתאפשר בתחום העמותות - כיוון שהמאמצים מחויבים בהחזרה וישנו איסור בחוזה על העברה לגורם שלישי.


----------



## falou (10/9/13)

עוד פעם... 
ומי אמר שהמעבר כן יהיה טוב לכלבה?

אנחנו לא הוזמנו לתהליך קבלת ההחלטות.

אין לי מה להוסיף על מה שכתבתי כבר, ונמאס לי לחזור על עצמי. כל מה שאני חושב בעניין, כבר נמצא בשרשור.


----------



## ויקי123 (9/9/13)

כן|
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אחת ההודעות הכי טובות שקראתי בפורום אי פעם.


----------



## sunrize1 (9/9/13)

יניב,אתה מקסים מקסים מקסים
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
סטיבי זכתה בענק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כל מילה שלך חקוקה בסלע


----------



## My Allegro (9/9/13)

אתה אציל נפש, 
אני מאחלת לך מכל הלב שתזכה לגמול על רוחב לבך והאהבה ללא גבולות לכלבה.


----------



## חמניות פורחות (9/9/13)

מאוד ריגשת אותי


----------



## phobe1 (9/9/13)

אם רק יכולנו לשכפל אותך


----------



## omer73 (10/9/13)

רגשת אותי 
ובלי קשר לנושא השרשור, הלוואי הלוואי ויהיו עוד בני אדם כמוך.


----------



## Luring Monkey (11/9/13)

מרגש וחכם. החלמה שלמה לכלבה!


----------



## לולו המשוגע (9/9/13)

באיזו מדינה מדובר? יש לכם עוד חודשיים עד 
המעבר. אולי נוכל לעזור לכם במידע לגבי רילוקשיין עם בעלי חיים? הרבה דברים מתעדכנים ואולי אתם לא מודעים אליהם. אני בטוחה שכולם ישמחו לייעץ מהידע והניסיון שלהם.


----------



## לולו המשוגע (9/9/13)

או שכבר מסרתם אותה?


----------



## רגע33 (9/9/13)

מדינת לעולם-לא


----------



## לימון מוסיפה המון (9/9/13)

אממ 
אתחיל בזה שעצובה בעייני הגישה שלך לכל העניין.
ואשים לרגע בצד את הנטישה המתוכננת שלכם.
לילדה שלך יש אחות קטנה. אחות בצורת כלבה, שהיא חיה איתה פחות או יותר מאז שהיא זוכרת את עצמה.
עם כל הכבוד להיפרדות שלה מהמשפחה הרחבה וחבריה, היא תאלץ להיקרע מזו שתמיד היתה לידה, צמודה אליה.
עצם המחשבה שאפשר להעלים מישהו כל כך צמוד ולצפות ל.."נו, טוב, אז אין" מזעזעת בעייני.
ילדים, גם אם שפתם עדיין לא הבשילה, חווים את העולם, חווים אהבות וחווים פרידות.
ת'מללי, תשתמשי במילים, תסבירי לה מה היא עומדת לעובר וממי היא צריכה להיפרד. קחי אחריות. אל תצפי שהיא תשכח. 
כן, הפרידה תהיה טראומתית, זה שלא תדברי על זה, זה לא יעלם.
וצפי לכך, שקיים הסיכוי שהיא תחשוב שאולי יום אחד תנטשי אותה גם כשלא יסתדר לך עם המציאות.
כן, המילים שלי קשות. יש איזו פנטזיה, שאם נאמר דברים בציפוי של צמר גפן, אז הקושי יעלם. אז לא. זה רק מקל על עצמנו, לא על הצד שצריך להתמודד עם המצוקה שייצרנו.


----------



## חמניות פורחות (9/9/13)

ילדים מבינים טוב מאוד את האמת 
ואי אפשר לבלף אותם. 
ממש עצוב לי לקרוא את מה שאת כותבת. אני לעולם לא הייתי מוותרת על הכלב שלי, לא משנה לאיזו מדינה היו שולחים אותנו ואיזה תנאים היו מציעים לנו.
לילדה זה יכאב וילווה אותה גם הלאה. חבל.


----------



## wgaf (9/9/13)

ואני אענה לעניין 
כאבא לארבעה ילדים אני מניח בסבירות גבוהה מאד שילדה בת ארבעה לאחר בערך שבועיים בקושי תזכור שהיה לה כלב. ולכן את יכולה לספר לה מה שאת רוצה... נשארת עם המשפחה שלה זה מספיק טוב.


----------



## shaharc1 (9/9/13)

אם אתה אומר את זה, 
הילדים שלך לא חוו אובדן מבעל חיים מעולם.


----------



## wgaf (9/9/13)

שימי לב - 
מדובר על ילדה בת ארבעה.


----------



## לימון מוסיפה המון (9/9/13)

שים לב 
שאולי אתה אבא ל 4
ועדיין, זה לא מעיד על הבנתך את נפש האדם.
כשילד חווה נטישה, הוא חווה נטישה 
(גם בגילאים המאוד מאוד מוקדמים)
אולי הוא לא יוכל להסביר לך את תחושותיו..זה לא אומר שזה לא ייצר השפעה ארוכת טווח.


----------



## wgaf (9/9/13)

יש לך ילדים?


----------



## לימון מוסיפה המון (9/9/13)

ומה הלוגיקה שהובילה אותך לשאלה הזו?


----------



## wgaf (9/9/13)

איזה לוגיקה? 
אני פשוט לא מוכן לקבל הערות, הארות ותובנות על ילדים מאנשים שלא גידלו ילדים.
זה משהוא שאני פשוט לא מוכן לקבל.


----------



## לימון מוסיפה המון (9/9/13)

אהה, הלוגיקה הזו 
בלי קשר אליי או אליך
יש מספיק אנשים שממליטים ילדים ובטוחים שהם יגדלו מאוכל ואויר. 
הבנה בנפשו של הילד ו/או הבנה של ילדותם שלהם, לוקה בחסר רב מידיי.


----------



## wgaf (9/9/13)

בלי קשר אלי 
היית מקבלת  הערות ותובנות על גידול גורים מאדם שמעולם לא גידל גור? 
ועדיין לא ענית לי אם יש לך ילדים. אני רוצה לדעת אם יש טעם להתעמק  בהגיגים שלך בנושא...


----------



## לימון מוסיפה המון (9/9/13)

עם קשר אליך 
1. גדלתי ילדים.
כנראה יותר ממה שיש לך.
החלק הביולוגי-גנטי פחות תופס במקרה שלי, אם לזה התכוונת.
2. ולגבי היכולת להתעמק איתך בדיון, בספק אם יש נקודת השקה בהסתכלותינו על העולם, בכל כך הרבה זויות  ותובנות.
לא מעלה בדעתי שיש בה יכולת ו/או רצון להבין מעבר.


----------



## wgaf (9/9/13)

מרוב התחכמויות אני לא מבין מה את רוצה 
אם גידלת תינוקות וילדים קטנים אני מוכן לעיין בהגיגים שלך בנושא. אם לא אז לא.  אני חושב שהייתי מספיק ברור.
איך הגעת לנושאים גנטיים ושאר המלל אני לא מבין.


----------



## ira87 (11/9/13)

לי אין ילדים אבל אני עובדת עם ילדים ונוער 
כעובדת סוציאלית ולצערי הרב, יכולה לומר שיש הרבה מאוד הורים שאין להם שמץ קלוש של מושג אילו נזקים הם עושים לילדים שלהם, לא בגיל 4 ולא בגיל 14. עדיין לא קיבלת רישיון רשמי לגדל ילד, נכון? אז אין לך שום מונופול לשאול את הבחורה שהתכתבה איתך האם יש לה ילדים או לא? ואתה יודע מה? זה לא רלוונטי בכלל. 
לצערי מרבית ההורים לא משכילים לרכוש איזושהי הדרכת הורים כי מה לעשות? בני זוג יוצאים מבית חולים ומקבלים יצור חי בעל רגשות, צרכים וכל כך הרבה והם לא יודעים איך "לתפעל " את הדבר הזה. 

ואין לי כוח להיכנס לזה שום, אבל זו ההודעה שכתבתי על נזקים עבור הילדה. הכי קל זה לשלול מישהו כי אחד זה מתנדב שאין לו כלבים אבל הציל מלא כאלה, השני נשללת דעתו כי אין לו ילדים, השלישי לא בסדר כי יש לו רק כלבה אחת! 

הכי קל - "אני הכי צודק כי אני מגדל ילדים וכלבים וכו' וכו'"... אבל עושה זאת כמו שכתב זה שהשתלח פה בכולם כ"תחביב" בלבד. 

גם עם אנשי מקצוע מתווכחים? כלומר, אם אני לא חולת סרטן אז אני לא מסוגלת לטפל באנשים כאלה? אם אני לא אמא לילדים אני לא יכולה לעשות הדרכות הורים ולא מבינה כלום בילדים? הרשימה עוד ארוכה ואני גם מבינה שעל מנת לעבוד בשב"ס, אני צריכה לרצוח מישהו על הדרך! נו, בכל זאת, להבין איך ראשו פעל באותה העת.


----------



## wgaf (11/9/13)

אם לא גידלת ילדים בעצמך 
אז איך לי כל עניין להיחשף להגיגים שלך בנושא. הרעיון שמי שמעולם לא הייתה אימא תעביר הדרכת הורים הוא הזוי ומופרך.  
כמו כן גם ההקבלות שלך חסרות כל ערך.
אנשי מקצוע ? 
האם מי שמעולם לא טיפל בחולה סרטן ילמד מטפלים כיצד לטפל בחולים ויעביר עליהם ביקורת? 
האם מי שמעולם לא היה סוהר ייתן עצות והערות לסוהרים?
וכמובן שלא ניתן להעלות על הדעת להשוות בין עבודה עם ילדים - כעבודה לבין גידול ילדים שלך. .

תודה רבה ושלום.


----------



## My Allegro (10/9/13)

לי יש ילדה 
היא הייתה בת ארבע, הגיל שציינת, כשסבתה נפטרה. מאז עברו ארבע שנים, והילדה זוכרת אותה ומדברת עליה לעתים קרובות, והסבתא גרה רחוק  מאתנו, ולא היינו מתראים הרבה. האם לא הייתה זוכרת כלב שגדלה אתו מינקות וחלקה את חייה? איך אתה אומר את זה?


----------



## יוספה 51 (9/9/13)

לא לא, בשום אופן לא. מאד לא נכון מבחינת הילד


----------



## sunrize1 (9/9/13)

אתה טועה... 
כשהייתי בערך בגיל הגן, הייתה לנו חתולה בבית.
עברו הרבה שנים מאז ותתפלא,אני זוכרת אותה. היא הייתה לבנה ופרוותית והייתה אצל הוריי בטרם נולדתי.
קראו לה מיצי ואני זוכרת שהייתי מתכרבלת איתה במיטה שלי בלילות,משחקת איתה וקשורה אליה מאוד.
כשהוריי קיבלו אישור לעלות לארץ (בזמנו היה קשה כי היה משטר קומוניסטי), הם  השאירו אותה אצל שכנה.
זוכרת שבכיתי וביקשתי מהם שיקחו אותה איתנו,אני לא יודעת אם היה אפשרי או לא אבל היא נשארה מאחור...
הרבה זמן כעסתי על הוריי על שעזבנו את החתולה האהובה שלי מאחור,
למרות שעברו שנים מאז, הזכרון עדיין קיים.
אם נדמה לך שילד בן 4 לא יזכור,יש לך טעות.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

נו. וההורים היו צריכים להישאר בשביל החתולה 
ובשביל הקשר שלך איתה?

בוודאי שלא. לא מקריבים את כל החיים בשביל חתול.


----------



## sunrize1 (9/9/13)

לא אמרתי את זה 
אלא שישנם זכרונות שנחרטים במוחו של ילד.
ברור שלא היו צריכים להשאר (במבט לאחור,אולי כן.לא בגלל החתולה אלא בגללם,שאף פעם לא הסתגלו למנטליות הישראלית אבל זה כבר נושא אחר).

מבחינתם,כשקיבלו אישור לעזוב את המדינה,השאירו כמעט הכל שם - רכוש,בית ענק,תכשיטים,כסף. העיקר לעזוב.חשבו שעוזבים לגן עדן שהתברר שבשבילם זה היה ההפך. 
אבל לילד קטן,במיוחד לילד יחיד, שקשור לבע'ח שלו ,זאת טראומה לכל החיים כי לוקחים לו את מה שהוא הכי אוהב,את החבר הכי טוב שלו.
עובדה שלא שכחתי...


----------



## KallaGLP (9/9/13)

אם ברור לך שהורייך לא היו צריכים להישאר 
אז איך ברור לך שהמשפחה הזאת כן צריכה להישאר?


----------



## עמית184 (9/9/13)

יש הבדל עצום בין הגירה/בריחה ממשטר קומוניסטי 
לבין רילוקיישן.

ההורים של סנרייז השאירו מאחור הכל - רכוש, בית ענק, תכשיטים, כסף, העיקר לעזוב, העיקר להימלט.

לא זה המצב כאן.


----------



## KallaGLP (9/9/13)

גם ההורים שלי חיו שם טוב 
והשאירו שם המון דברים כשעלינו. גם אסור היה להוציא משם רכוש. יחד עם זאת, לא היינו בסכנת חיים או תחת איום מסוג כלשהו (ואפילו סנרייז עצמה כתבה שבדיעבד לא בטוח שהם עשו נכון שעלו, אז כנראה שגם הם לא היו בסכנה שם), וכנראה שלא היה קורה שום דבר נורא אילו היינו נשארים שם. עלינו כי האמנו שישראל צריכה להיות המדינה שלנו. ולדעתי טוב עשינו, אך באמת שלא צריך להציג את זה באור כל כך דרמטי.


----------



## DogsPCI (9/9/13)

שלום KallaGLP, מה שלומך? 
אני רוצה קודם לבקש שלפחות בהתכתבות בינינו נשמור על כבוד הדדי (שתמיד יש בינינו) ומקסימום נסכים שלא להסכים.

בשורה התחתונה, לפי דעתי:

כשההורים שלך ושל סאנרייז עלו לארץ הם לא יכלו להביא את הכלב מה שלא יהיה. 

במקרה הזה ולדעתי-האישית מה שכי גורם להתקוממות פה בפורום, זה שבמרבית הסיכויים זה סיפור מצוץ מהאצבע. כי ממש נדירות המדינות בעולם אליהן אסור להכניס כלב. וקצת קשה להאמין שדווקא לשם הם נוסעים לבלות כמה שנים.
זה ניראה יותר כמו חוסר-נוחות, וחוסר רצון להתאמץ קצת מאשר חוסר-אפשרות באמת. 

אז אני לפחות לא ביקשתי מהם לוותר על כל עתידם, אך בהחלט מאמין באופן-אישי שאין איסור להכניס לשם כלבים. אז כתבתי מאמין ולא יודע, ואישית לא הבעתי ביקורת חריפה על השואלת, אך כן תמכתי בזה שזה נוגד את דעתי ואת ההגיון שלי, ובטח שאת הלב שלי.


----------



## KallaGLP (10/9/13)

כשההורים שלי עלו לארץ 
לא היה לנו כלב, אך לא זכור לי שאי פעם אסרו להוציא משם בעלי חיים. ייתכן שבעלי חיים זה הדבר היחיד שכן נתנו להוציא משם.


----------



## DogsPCI (10/9/13)

או-קי. סליחה כבר נהיה לי סלט מהשירשור הזה  
קבלי ביטול על ההודעה הקודמת שלי.

לילה-טוב...


----------



## KallaGLP (10/9/13)

רק לא הבנתי על מה הסליחה. 
כנראה ששנינו מבולבלים קמעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. לילה טוב.


----------



## sunrize1 (10/9/13)

את מגיעה למסקנות מבלי לדעת הכל 
איפה כתבתי שלא היו בסכנה? 
לא צריך להציג באור דרמטי? תלוי מה.
הוריי חיו תחת משטר קומיניסטי ,יהודים לא היו אף פעם חביבים עליהם ולכן הוריי נאלצו להתנהג בצורה שונה,לחגוג חגים יהודיים בסתר,אבל יחד עם זאת לחגוג בגלוי חגים נוצריים מחוסר ברירה.

וכן,המעבר היה מאוד קשה להם למרות שתמיד חלמו על מדינת ישראל.
למי שנולד והתבגר במדינה שונה כ'כ , קשה מאוד להתאקלם ולהתרגל לאורח חיים אחר לגמרי. הם אמנם לא חזרו מעולם לארץ מולדתם,גם לא לביקור,אבל התגעגעו אליה.
פעם אמרה אודטה דנין משהו על עצמה,שעלתה לארץ כילדה ותמיד הרגישה כנטע זר וגם כיום היא מרגישה כך,כי לעקור אדם מהמקום שבו הוא נולד זה כמו לעקור צמח ולהשאיר את השורש שלו באדמה שממנה צמח.


----------



## KallaGLP (10/9/13)

בהחלט, אני לא יודעת הכל 
וגם ואת לא יודעת הכל על המשפחה הזאת.


----------



## sunrize1 (10/9/13)

ואת כן?


----------



## KallaGLP (10/9/13)

אני חושבת ש-100 פעמים כתבתי שאני לא 
וזו הסיבה שאני לא שופטת בנחרצות כזו.


----------



## falou (9/9/13)

אז מה קובע מהו "רילוקיישן" ומהי הגירה מוצדקת 
אולי תנסח סטנדרטים להגירה מותרת ללא בע"ח וטטגלן את זה לראש הפורום...


----------



## OrlyNL (9/9/13)

הילד שלי בן שלוש 
ובכל פעם שאנחנו נוסעים לאנשהו הוא שואל בדאגה איפה הכלבה ומי שומר עליה.
כששואלים אותו את מי הוא אוהב אז הוא אומר "את אמא, אבא ואת החיות שלנו" (כלבה ושני חתולים). 
אין לי ספק בכלל שאם יקרה לה משהו הוא ישים לב ויזכור אותה הרבה יותר זמן מאשר שבועיים.


----------



## wgaf (9/9/13)

אני אומר שבגיל הזה 
אחרי שבועיים מקסימום הוא יישכח בכלל שהייתה לו כלבה. 
כמובן שלא נוכל לדעת מי צודק. 
חוץ מזה ילד בן שלוש זה ילד שבקושי מסוגל לחבר כמה מילים. לדמיין ילד כזה מתחקר אותך על סידורי השמירה על הכלבה נשמע לי קצת מופרך....


----------



## OrlyNL (9/9/13)

אה? הגזמת לגמרי 
ילד בן שלוש מדבר במשפטים מורכבים, כמעט כמו מבוגר. לא רק שהוא מדבר במשפטים מורכבים, הוא אפילו חופר בצורה די רצינית


----------



## wgaf (9/9/13)

כן בטח 
ילד בן 3 מדבר כמעט כמו מבוגר.
זו שטות שאפשר למכור למי שאין ילדים....


----------



## OrlyNL (9/9/13)

טוב, אתה לא רציני 
אין לי שום אינטרס לשקר לך. 
תקרא פה: http://www.adirimel.com/index.php?id=fsdfsdfsdf

אגב, הילד שלי יכול לדקלם לך בעל פה שירים שלמים של הכבש השישה עשר (וגם את "בר כוכבא" שהוא תקוע איתו עוד מל"ג בעומר)


----------



## djinnie (9/9/13)

wgaf doesn't believe that a baby 
can be taught anything


----------



## wet and wild (11/9/13)

אם הילד שלך בגיל 3 בקושי מסוגל לחבר כמה מילים 
זה כי או שהוא סתום
או שהוא לא מפותח
אם אני מסתכלת על אבא
אני מבינה שהתפוח לא נפל
רחוק מהעץ.


----------



## wgaf (11/9/13)

שלום לך 
כמה ילדים גידלת שהגיעו לגיל 3?


----------



## djinnie (9/9/13)

I know a child who could read the 
newspaper when he was three. It's true that he is an exceptionally intelligent child, perhaps due to the fact that his parents believed that little children can learn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## wgaf (9/9/13)

יופי, יש לך עוד סיפור 
שאת יכולה לשלוח לתוכנית של אופרה ווינפרי


----------



## djinnie (9/9/13)

I don't watch this TV show 
But I can tell you that in the course of my life I've known a few exceptionally intelligent children and some amazingly stupid adults - the priviledge of living in interesting times


----------



## KallaGLP (9/9/13)

חייבת להודות 
שאף על פי שהקריאו לי סיפורים מגיל 0, ולימדו אותי כל דבר אפשרי שרק הייתי מוכנה ללמוד, לא יכולתי לקרוא עיתון בגיל 3 (שלא לדבר על באמת להבין מה כתוב שם). אני מניחה שזה ילד באמת יוצא דופן מבחינת הכישרונות (הלשוניים?) שלו.


----------



## יוספה 51 (9/9/13)

תקרא קצת מחקרים על זכרונות ילדות בגילאים אלו 
ותראה שקל מאד לדעת מי צודק...


----------



## leadbelly (9/9/13)

שטויות 
עבדתי (ועודני עובדת) עם ילדים ופעוטות במשך שנים. ילד בן שלוש ש"בקושי מסוגל לחבר כמה מילים" הוא ילד עם קושי שפתי (או לכל הפחות נמצא נמוך בעקומה ההתפתחותית).


----------



## goolo123 (9/9/13)

זה לא מדוייק..הכלב הקודם שלנו ניפטר כשהילדה 
הייתה בת 3 וחצי והיא דיברה עליו המון..עד היום..


----------



## C H 4 (11/9/13)

את החג האחרון בילינו עם קרובים רחוקים 
הילד הצעיר (היום בן 11) העלה זכרונות מהחג הקודם שבילה איתנו כשהיה בן שנתיים וחצי. הוא גם זוכר את בעלי החיים שנפטרו כשהיה בן הרבה פחות מ4 אפילו שלא פגש אותם כל כך הרבה פעמים.


----------



## marx04 (11/9/13)

לספר את האמת ולאפשר לה להיפרד 
שלום לך,

ראשית, אני מאחל לכם נסיעה טובה ושליחות טובה, שלווה ומוצלחת.

שנית, כל הכבוד לכם שאתם נוהגים באחריות ומוסרים את הכלבה בצורה מסודרת למשפחה טובה. כך לדעתי צריך לנהוג בעלים של כלב בנסיבות כאלה.
עם כל האהבה לכלב, חייו של האדם, משפחתו ואף עבודתו חשובים יותר מהכלב, ובלבד שהבעלים יעשה כמיטב יכולתו למצוא לכלב משפחה טובה חדשה.

ולשאלתך, כאב לילדה בת 6, שמקטנות גדלה עם הכלבה שלנו וקשורה אליה מאד, ברור לי שאם היינו נאלצים למסור את הכלבה בזמן שהבת שלנו הייתה בת 4, הייתי מסביר לילדה בשפה שמובנת לה שאנחנו חייבים למסור את הכלבה, שיהיה לה טוב יותר אצ המשפחה החדשה שהיא עוברת אליה, ומאפשר לילדה להיפרד מהכלבה.

אני מאמין שפרידה כזו לא תהיה קלה לילדה, אך מן הסתם כאב הפרידה יתפוגג די מהר.

בברכת שנה טובה,

אורי.


----------



## joyjil (11/9/13)

כמה מפתיע


----------



## עמית184 (11/9/13)

לספר לה את האמת? 
ש"אנחנו *חייבים* למסור את הכלבה"?, ש"יהיה לה *טוב יותר* אצל המשפחה החדשה שהיא עוברת אליה"?

בקיצור, לשקר לילדה בת ארבע. לשקר במצח נחושה.

אכן, אחלה חינוך. לא רק שיעור חשוב במה זו בוגדנות וחוסר מחויבות ליצור חי, אלא גם לשקר לה.

לא יעברו אפילו עשר שנים לפני שהיא תבין שההורים שלה שיקרו לה.


----------



## marx04 (11/9/13)

בבקשה, תציע אתה מה לומר לילדה. 
שלום עמית,

כן, זו האמת.
ההורים יוצאים לשליחות, והם חייבים למסור את הכלבה משום שאינם יכולים להכניס אותה למדינה אליה הם עוברים.
מבחינתך, אולי, הם אינם חייבים לנסוע ומן הראוי שיישארו ויחבלו בחייהם רק כדי להישאר עם הכלבה, אבל מבחינתם, וזו האמת שלהם (וזו האמת גם בעיני) - הם חייבים לנסוע ולמסור את הכלבה.

אין ספק גם שלכלבה יהיה טוב יותר אצל המשפחה החדשה מאשר להיזרק ברחוב, להימסר לעמותה או להיות מומתת.
זו האמת לאמיתה, משום שאין חלופה אחרת (שוב, אתה יכול לחשוב שהם צריכים להישאר בארץ, אך זו האמת שלך - זו אינה האמת שלהם, וזו גישה קיצונית ובלתי סבירה בעיני).

כעת, אם אתה חושב שצריך לומר משהו אחר לילדה בת 4, אתה מוזמן להציע לפותחת השרשור המלצה לגבי מה לומר לילדה, וכיצד למסור את הכלבה בצורה שתצמצם ככל האפשר את הצער והעצב של הילדה.

בברכה,

אורי.


----------



## עמית184 (11/9/13)

אין לי צורך להציע להורים מה לומר לילדה, כי 
אני, אישית, הייתי נמנע בכל דרך מלהגיע למצבים כאלה.

בינינו אומר לך, וגם שוחחתי על כך לא פעם עם פעילים ותיקים בבתי מחסה, נדירים מאוד המקרים שבהם באמת, אבל באמת באמת, "אין ברירה". כשאין ברירה אז אין ברירה. זה קורה, אבל לעיתים נדירות מאוד. לרוב, כמעט תמיד, לא אלו המקרים, לרוב ה"אין ברירה" זה יותר כמו "לא מסתדר לנו", או "לא מתאים לנו יותר", או "מסובך", או "נמאס", או "כבר לא לעניין יותר", או "קשה עכשיו עם התינוק", או "עושים לנו קשיים" וכאלה, או במקרים מסוג המקרה הזה, זה בדרך כלל: "וואי וואי וואי, חתיכת פרוצדורה".

עוד לא נודעה לנו אותה מדינה עלומה ומסתורית על גבי הגלובוס שאליה אי אפשר להכניס כלבים. גם מענה לא ניתן על כך מצד פותחת השירשור.  מביני דבר טוענים כי לא קיימת מדינה כזאת. כך שהרשה נא לי לפקפק לגבי חוסר הברירה האמיתי במקרה הזה. (שלא לדבר על כך שלא בדיוק מדובר בהגירה, אלא ברילוקיישן מצד מקום העבודה. רילוקיישן זה נחמד, אבל לא "הכרח". השאלה היא רק מה המחיר שאותו מוכנים לשלם תמורת הרילוקיישן הזה. נניח, רק נניח למשל, שהיה מדובר במשפחה שבה אחד הילדים היה נזקק לטיפול רפואי צמוד שלא רבות המדינות שיכולות לספק אותו, ומדינת היעד איננה מהמדינות הללו. גם אז "לא היתה ברירה"? גם אז היו מחפשים בית מאמץ לילד? או אולי משאירים אותו עם הדודה מחדרה? או אולי היו מפרקים את התא המשפחתי? כמובן שלא. מן הסתם היו דוחים הנימוס את ההצעה המפתה לרילוקיישן. אז יהיו כאלה שיהיו מוכנים לשלם מחיר של פרידה זמנית מילד לטובת רילוקיישן בעבודה, ויהיו כאלה שיהיו מוכנים לשלם מחיר של נטישת הכלב לטובת רילוקיישן, ויהיו אחרים שלא).

ייתכן שמדובר בדירה שמספקת החברה שאליה לא מורשים להיכנס עם כלבים. אז מחפשים דירה אחרת, ואולי אפילו נושאים בהוצאות ההפרש.

רבאק - אני מכיר משפחה (זוג הורים, שלושה ילדים וכלבה) שעשו רק הקיץ רילוקיישן להודו. החברה סיפקה להם מגורים במתחם של העובדים המערביים. אלא מה? לא הורשו להיכנס לשם עם הכלבה. מה עשו? חיפשו דירה חלופית, באופן פרטי, ונשאו בעלויות ההפרש. על הכלבה הם לא ויתרו, בעיקר מתוך מחשבה על הילדים שקשורים אליה כל כך. הכלבה כעת איתם בהודו.

דוד שלי (אח של אימי) כבר חמישים ושלוש שנים לא חי בארץ. מאז שהשתחרר מצה"ל. מתוקף עבודתו כגיאולוג של מי תהום הוא נע ונד כבר חמישים שנה בין מדינות בעולם השלישי: קניה, טנזניה, סודן, אוגנדה, בוצווואנה, דרום אפריקה, ניו זילנד וכעת אוסטרליה. תמיד נשלח מטעם החברה הנורווגית שבה הוא עובד. כל השנים גידל ומגדל הוא חתולים. תמיד תמיד לקח את החתולים שלו איתו. מעולם לא היתה לו בעיה לעבור עם החתולים שלו.

לגבי ה"יהיה לה טוב יותר", לאור מה שכתבתי למעלה, הרי מדובר בשקר גס איך שלא תהפוך את זה. פשוט שקר גס. וכל ילד בן שש יבין את זה.
לכלבה של החברים שלי שנסעה איתם להודו, לא היה "טוב יותר" בשום תרחיש אחר - לא אם היא היתה מועברת למשפחה אחרת (שמי יודע מה יעלה בגורלה מצידם), ולא אם היתה ננטשת. "טוב לה ביותר" רק בתרחיש אחד ויחיד.

ילדים לא מטומטמים. הם קולטים שקר מיד.


----------



## marx04 (11/9/13)

לצערי, עבורך המטרה מקדמת את האמצעים 
שלום עמית,

לצערי הכתיבה שלך מלמדת שעבורך המטרה מקדשת את האמצעים.
הניסיון שלך לעטוף את המטרה יחידה שלך - השארת הכלב עם בני המשפחה - בעטיפה מלאכותית של טובת הילדה ודאגה לחינוכה, הוא בעיני מגוחך.
האמירה שלך "ילדים לא מטומטמים. הם קולטים שקר מיד" היא לא יותר מסיסמא ריקה מתוכן, חסרת כל רלבנטיות לשרשור (והיא גם לא נכונה).

ילד אינו מבוגר, ועל כן תפקידו של ההורה לגונן עליו ולחשוף אותו בהדרגה למציאות ולחיים, בהתאם לרמת התפתחותו של הילד.
הורה טוב בהחלט צריך לפעמים לשקר לילד, לא לומר לו את האמת, לספר לו רק חלק מהאמת, וכו'.
כאשר אבא של בת זוגי נפטר, הבת שלנו הייתה בת שנתיים וחצי לערך או שלוש (אם אינני טועה).
לא הייתה שום סיבה שבעולם לספר לה שסבא שלה, שהיא אהבה והכירה, נפטר.
הוא נעלם מחייה בפתאומיות, ואנחנו לא מיהרנו לספר לה: "שמעי, אתמול סבא שלך נפטר מסרטן במוח. קברנו אותו באדמה ועכשיו הגופה שלו נמצאת בבית הקברות מתחת לאדמה, והתולעים אוכלות לו את הגוף."
זו האמת. נו, אז מה ? אז זה מה שצריך לספר לילד ?
בוודאי שלא.
אינני יודע מה עבר בראשה של בתי, אבל אנחנו דיברנו על הנושא הזה איתה רק כאשר היא העלתה זאת. 
עשינו זאת בעדינות, הסברנו לה שהוא היה חולה מאד, ושהוא כבר לא איתנו. ענינו לשאלות שלה (שלא היו רבות) בהתאם ליכולת ההבנה שלה ובהתאם ליכולתה הרגשית. היום הבת שלי בת ה-6 יודעת ששני הסבים שלה אינם, ושיש לה רק סבתות. היא יודעת שהם מתו ומשתמשת במלה הזו, אבל אינני בטוח שהיא מבינה את מושג המוות, ואינני ממהר לוודא שהיא מבינה את משמעותו. 

במקרה של פותחת השרשור, הדבר החשוב הוא להקל על הבת שלה להיפרד מהכלב ולהקל על הכאב והצער שהיא עלולה לחוש עקב כך.
כפי שכתבתי, אין צורך לשקר. ניתן להציג את האמת כפי שהיא, בדרך המתאימה להבנתה של ילדה בת 4.
בהחלט אפשר להגיד לילדה שאין ברירה, ושחייבים להיפרד מהכלבה. המשפחה נוסעת למדינה שאי אפשר להביא אליה כלבים מבחוץ, ולכן לטובתה של הכלבה חייבים למסור אותה. זה לטובתה, כי אם לא ימסרו אותה היא תישאר לבד ברחוב, בלי שאף אחד ידאג לה, ובלי שתהיה לה ילדה חמודה כמוה שתדאג לה. במשפחה החדשה שתיקח את הכלבה יש מי שידאג לה ויאהב אותה.
זו האמת לאמיתה, וזה מה שאני הייתי מספר לבת שלי (בגיל 4) אם זה היה המצב.
לא רק שאין כאן שקר, אלא זהו הסבר שיהיה מובן לילדה בת 4, יסתדר היטב בעולם המושגים שלה, ובסך הכל יקל על תחושת הפרידה משום שהיא תדע שלכלבה שלה יהיה טוב גם לאחר שתיפרד ממנה.

האם יש וודאות שלכלבה יהיה טוב במשפחה החדשה ? לא, שום דבר אינו וודאי מלבד המוות.
אבל, גם אין וודאות שהמטוס שעליו היא תעלה בדרכה למדינה החדשה יגיע בשלום ליעדו.
אתה אינך חושף ילד בן 4 לכל אי-הוודאויות, הסיכונים והסיכויים שהוא חשוף אליהם. את זה יגיד לך כל הורה בר-דעת וכל מומחה.

בברכה,

אורי.


----------



## tgranot (14/9/13)

עמית, בתור מנהל פורום חבל שאתה לא בודק עצמך 
להן קישורית בנושא:

מסתבר שהכל נופל על עניין של סבירות למחלת הכלבת ומדינתנו הקטנטונת אולי מפותחת בתחומים רבים אך חיות המחמד השוהים בה מקוטלגים כבעלי סבירות גבוהה למחלת הכלבת. אי לכך, יש מדינות שבהם כלבי המחמד שלנו יצטרכו לשהות חצי שנה בהסגר או לא יורשו להיכנס לחלק מהמדינות כלל[ אוסטרליה כדוגמה, לא תקבל לתחומה חיית מחמד ממדינת ישראל , בעוד שיש אפשרות כזאת מנורווגיה. 

אני מניח , גם שאתה חייב לפותחת השרשור התנצלות.


----------



## ira87 (11/9/13)

תרשה לי לגחך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 
עלק אמת ומאביס את הילדה בשקרים - אילו ציטוטים נהדרים, מה אני אומר לך?
לא סתם הילדים הופכים להיות קורבנות ההורים שלהם אם זו ה"האמת" שהם מואכלים על ידה? 

ואתם יודעים מה הורים יקרים? אל תתפלאו שאם זה הזבל והשקרים שאתם מאביסים את ילדיכם ומוסרים את כלבכם לכל החפץ, ולו כדי לשמור על X או Y, בטענה שזה יותר חשוב - אל תתפאו, אבל באמת שאל תתפלאו שכשתגעו לגיל הזקנה והיי, גם אתם תגיעו לשם - תמצאו את עצמכם באיזה בית אבות דוחה.

ילד בגיל 4 כבר יודע להתבטא ולהבין רגשית, ושכך מלמדים אותו שאפשר להיפטר מבעל חיים כשהוא מפריע - כך גם הוא ייפטר מהורה שלו כי הוא מפריע לו לנהל איכות חיים משפחתית. הרי אתם אומרים שהמשפחה היא הכי חשובה, לא? 

אז תכינו את עצמכם לקראת הזקנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Luring Monkey (11/9/13)

מאוד מסכימה 
ילד שגדל עד גיל ארבע עם כלב, רואה בו כאח לכל דבר, בין אם ההורים ראו בכלב כבן משפחה ובין אם לא. זה פשוט המצב שהוא הכיר מגיל מאוד צעיר, וזה נטוע בו. 
אם ההורים מוותרים על הכלב, כל התפישה של משפחה ואיך מתנהגים אל בני המשפחה - משתנה אצל הילד.


----------



## tgranot (11/9/13)

לגבי הכלב 
ראשית, רציתי לציין שאם כל האהבה שלי לכלבים את נוהגת נכון.
כלבים הם חיות חברתיות. גם כשהם בטבע, הם חיים בלהקות ולכל כלב / זאב יש את המעמד שלו בלהקה. כך הוא תופס את השהות שלו במשפחה אנושית: זאת הלהקה שלו והוא ינסה להבין את מעמדו בה. באופן טבעי הכלב ינסה להבין את מעמדו בלהקה, וכחלק מהחינוך שלו ושל שאר בני הבית חיי הרמוניה מוצלחים הם כשכלב ושאר בני הבית מבינים מעמדם בסולם .  כלב נבון יבין ילד בן 4 כגור של הבעלים שלו ויתנהג בהתאם.  אני מניח, להבדיל, שלו היית מכניסה כלב שמתברר כתוקפן בצורה המסכנת את חיי ילדתך, לא היית חושבת פעמים ומוצאת פתרון לכלב.

צדק מי שאמר שהיית צריכה לשאול את השאלה הזאת בפורום ילדים.  לא נכון יהיה להעלים את הבעיה מהילדה, כן וחשוב מאוד להבהיר לה שהמעמד והמקום שלה שונה משל הכלבה על מנת למנוע ממנה חרדות נטישה.


----------



## שרונת XD (11/9/13)

שאלה קצת אחרת 
ניסיתם לברר עם חברים / קרובי משפחה?
אני הכרתי מישהי שטסה עם המשפחה לשנה לחו"ל והיה להם חתול והם נתנו אותו לסבא וסבתא לגדל, ככה הוא גם נשאר במשפחה וכשהם חזרו והיו באים לבקר את המשפחה הם היו רואים אותו.
לגבי הארץ החדשה שאוסרת להביא בעלי חיים. ניסיתם לברר האם יש יוצאים מן הכלל? או אולי אם מעבירים את הכלבה סדרת בדיקות כדי לוודא שאין לה מחלות שלא תדביק את בעלי החיים באותה הארץ, היא תוכל להיכנס?


----------



## ivgy1980 (11/9/13)

להיות בבית עם הילדה ולעשות הרבה צילומים 
כשנשאר זכרון כמו התמונות, לפעמים זה מקל על הכאב, במיוחד של ילדים


----------



## תומאס (11/9/13)

אני מוכרח לומר שאני מזועזע מהתגובות שלכם 
אבהיר מראש - אין לי כלב כי הבנתי שזה ידרוש ממני לוותר על דברים שכרגע אני לא מוכן לוותר.  במקרה נתקלתי בהודעה בעמוד הראשי של האתר.  

אבל בכל זאת יש לי כמה דברים לומר לכם:

1. פותחת השרשור שאלה שאלה. אם יש לכם תשובה אז תעזרו לה ואם אין לכם אז אל תענו.  לא צריך להשתלח.  מיותר לחלוטין.  
2. לא כולם אובים את בעלי החיים שלהם באותה מידה, כמו שלא כולם אוהבים את הילדים שלהם באותה מידה, כמו שלא כולם אוהבים את בני הזוג שלהם באותה מידה.  
3. אז היא מוכנה לא לוותר על רילוקיישן בגלל הכלב ואתם לא. אז מה? זה הופך אותה לאדם רע? זה הופך אותה לאדם שסדר העדיפויות שלו שונה משלכם.  מה גם שאין (לא לי ולא לכם) ידע על הסיפור.  אולי בעלה הטיל וטו ואמר אם אנחנו לא עושים רילוקיישן אז אני מפרק את הזוגיות? (זאת כמובן השערה פרועה שלי). ואולי זה החלום שלהם לממש את עצמם? 
4. יש מישהו שבמשבר כלכלי יוותר על הכלב כי הוא יעדיף להוציא את מעט הכסף שיש לו על עצמו ויש מישהו שיעדיף לאכול פחות והעיקר שלכלב יהיה טוב.  בני אדם הם שונים. 
5. לפי הגישה שלכם, גם משפחה שיוצאת לשבועיים נופש בחו"ל, אסור לה לשים את הכלב אצל משפחה / חברים / פנסיון אלא צריכה לקחת אותו איתם. 
5. לכל אלה שאומרים שהכלב שלהם הוא כמו הילד שלהם - רק שאלה קטנה....אם יש שריפה בבית את מי תחלצו קודם? את הכלב או את הילד? 

אני מסכים שבעולם אידאלי, מי שמאמץ בע"ח צריך להיות מוכן להרבה "הפתעות" כי טיפול בבע"ח דורש מסירות וזמן וכסף. ואני מסכים שהלב של הכלב יישבר ותהיה לו טראומה מקרה של החלפת בעלים. 
ועדיין, אנחנו לא חיים בעולם מושלם.  המציאות שלנו היא מורכבת ולא שחור ולבן, ויש אינסוף פרמטרים שלא רק שצריך להתחשב בהם אלא שהם גם אינם קבועים ולכן לא תמיד מה שהתאים לעבר, יתאים גם להווה או לעתיד.


----------



## wet and wild (11/9/13)

יש לי גם שאלה בשבילך. יש לך 6 ילדים ויש שריפה 
בבית
את מי תציל קודם?
איך תחליט מי יחיה ומי ימות?\
חשבת שאתה חכם אה?


----------



## תומאס (11/9/13)

לא אני זה שהשווה כלב לילד....ואגב יש לי תשובה 
יש שני פרמטרים - מי במצב סכנה יותר גדול, ומי יכול להסתדר לבד כי הוא קצת יותר בוגר.  ילד בן 14  הוא פחות חסר ישע מילד בן 3


----------



## השטח פנוי (12/9/13)

מסכימה.


----------



## השטח פנוי (12/9/13)

מסכימה.


----------



## מרציפן5 (11/9/13)

מה שבטוח, לא במחטף. 
גם אתם, גם הילדה וגם הכלבה, ראויים לתהליך הדרגתי לעכל את העניין. אם הכלבה לא בעייתית בנסיעות, למה שלא תבקרו את המשפחה קודם כל, עם הכלבה? תראו את הבית החדש? את האנשים שיהיו המשפחה החדשה? ואחרי המסירה, תלכו לבקר את הכלבה ולראות שהיא התאקלמה והיא מאושרת, וכמובן, תשארו בקשר עם המשפחה, ותוכלו לראות את הכלבה בסקייפ או תמונות בדואר אלקטרוני?

נראה לי מאד שגוי העניין של מהיום להיום, בלי לתת לילדה להפרד, זה נראה לי כ"כ אכזרי...


----------



## FashionKitty (11/9/13)

את האמת. 
הכי פשוט והכי ישיר. 
יש לי אחיינית בת 3, ואני יודעת כמה הם מבינים. מאמינה שגם לכם כואב, אז לשתף בכאב. ולהסביר שהכלבה עוברת בית. ולהסביר למה הפרידה הזו נגרמת (רשויות מדינה אכזריות.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


אבל באמת. רק את האמת.


----------



## אסתי קלי (15/9/13)

אין לי מושג על איזו מדינה את מדברת 
היום אפילו בסין לא עושים יותר מידי בעיות

בכל מקרה תחשבי על הנזק שאת עושה לילדה כשאת עוקרת אותה מהבית,המשפחה ויחד עם זה עוקרת ממנה את החברה הכי טובה שלה
והכל כדי לחסוך לעצמכם כסף ובירוקרטיה

עצוב על שתיהן


----------

